# Marlanoc Round Four!



## Wings (May 5, 2013)

I've had mostly boys sooo.... golden girls right? RIGHT?

First up. _*Party hats are mandatory in this thread*_, picture evidence is required. I'll sit here and wait while you get them sorted, I'll also put mine on.

You all ready? Awesome! Here's my hat.




Going to make it a bit awkward to check udders when we reach that stage... but I'm sure I'll work something out.

Hello and welcome to round three of Marlanoc foals!

To the regulars, you know what to expect. Pure insanity, zombie like behaviour when the sleep deprivation kicks in, more pure insanity and maybe a biscuit.

To any newcomers we are perfectly sane




I don't do video feed but you get a lot of pictures over winter as bellies grow, udders as we get close and general good spirits. And pure insanity





Now settle in, I'll do my usual one post per mare with due dates, who they're in foal to and all those wonderful details so later (when the sleep deprivation kicks in) it will be easy to refer back to page one.


----------



## Wings (May 5, 2013)

Kooka Heights Thunderlena or "Rivain" as we know her




Rivain is in foal to Kooka Heights Sir Pallidon.




It's a repeat breeding that gave us Her Most Wonderful Royal Ruler of the Universe (or Lyric if you're feeling lazy)




She's due anytime after 20th of September.

Colour chances are

29.17% Buckskin

29.17% Bay

16.67% Palomino

16.67% Chestnut

4.17% Smoky Black

4.17% Black


----------



## Wings (May 5, 2013)

Kooka Heights Velvet Twinkles or Twinky, Twink, Twinklebottom




She's also in foal to Pallidon




And it's another repeat breeding, last time they made the adorable Sterling




Twinkles has chronically thrown boys, not a single girl! And only once has she created a burnt bucky like herself. Everything has been a bay boy so it's time to break the trend!

29.17% Buckskin

16.67% Palomino

14.58% Perlino

14.58% Bay

8.33% Cremello

8.33% Chestnut

4.17% Smoky Black

2.08% Smoky Cream

2.08% Black

She's also due after the 20th of September.


----------



## Wings (May 5, 2013)

Kooka Heights Ashanti Star or Ashanti




She is hopefully in foal to Fire Walker Tinkers Toy Boy




This is her first time to him and she had a close call with founder during the breeding period so we still don't know if she has taken.

I also lost her last foal when my alarm was broken, I found it dead in the bag. Ashanti doesn't bag up properly so if she does get rounder over winter then expect a heavy dose of paranoia from me. The not sure date due to her quiet behaviour also doesn't help!

12.50% Palomino Tobiano, Palomino, Chestnut Tobiano, Chestnut

6.25% Smoky Black Tobiano, Smoky Black, Buckskin Tobiano, Buckskin, Black Tobiano, Black, Bay Tobiano, bay


----------



## Wings (May 5, 2013)

Mirrindel Belle Esprit or Belle.... or Bellephant.




One of her younger photos... you'll see why she gets called the Bellephant later





Also in foal to Tinker




She's due after October 17th. Belle's been hard to get in foal lately so the fingers are well crossed!

43.75% Black Tobiano

43.75% Black

6.25% Chestnut Tobiano

6.25% Chestnut


----------



## Wings (May 5, 2013)

And last but not least SRE Party Girl... or Kalari as she is known around here.




And she's in foal to this hunk of stallion perfection "Wildflower Trouble With Love" owned by the lovely people at Sedona Miniatures

http://www.sedonaminiatures.com/TroublesPage.html




It's his second foal crop and the two he has from his first are to die for! Kalari also has three lovely golden palomino foals on the ground so this is a very exciting combination.

Trouble With Love x Kalari

14.58% Buckskin Tobiano, Buckskin, bay Tobiano, Bay

8.33% Palomino Tobiano, Palomino, Chestnut Tobiano , Chestnut

2.08% Smoky Black Tobiano, Smoky Black, Black Tobiano, Black

*AND 50% chance of SPOTS! *(highlighting for Diane)


----------



## Wings (May 6, 2013)

And FINALLY what you are all here for. Fluffy and (hopefully) round mares.

Rivain





Twinkles





Belle





Ashanti





Kalari


----------



## countrymini (May 6, 2013)

Naw, they all look gorgeous. Looking forward to seeing these babies. Rivian is following her whale pattern haha


----------



## Wings (May 6, 2013)

countrymini said:


> Naw, they all look gorgeous. Looking forward to seeing these babies. Rivian is following her whale pattern haha


She does a good whale routine



:rofl As long as there is something IN there this time!

And WHERE is your party hat? Go and get it!!!


----------



## Wings (May 6, 2013)

oopps double post!


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2013)

here's me in my hat



can I come in?





girls are looking great! so excited for all your babies! (cannot wait to see what princess Kalari has! she is a dream girl! gorgeous!!


----------



## Wings (May 6, 2013)

:rofl Yes Cassie you may come in and play


----------



## countrymini (May 6, 2013)

How do we play the hat game? Just find an party hat photo and post it here?


----------



## countrymini (May 6, 2013)

Ok, I'm in

Cassie, you look quite, um, mature for your age hehe


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2013)

Will send someone up into the attic later to dig out the party hats Bree - too early in the morning right now, they are all asleep!!

Great to see the girls back for another year - keeping my fingers crossed for filly foals for you!!


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2013)

oh really?? people always tell me I look young for my age


----------



## Wings (May 6, 2013)

I'm loving the hats!!!



:rofl

Hayley I hope you aren't checking your girls udders with that lovely hair do!


----------



## countrymini (May 6, 2013)

Can''t like your comment. Apparently I've reached my quota of positive votes for the day haha


----------



## Wings (May 6, 2013)

You need to be more negative then





For the non-facebookians Tinker did his "unformal formal photoshoot" with his new bling.

Unwashed, unclipped, undyed. All I did was brush out his mane


----------



## countrymini (May 6, 2013)

Love the mirror shots.


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2013)

I agree, and that bling really suits him!


----------



##  (May 6, 2013)

Of course I'm here with my hat!! 


The girls all look wonderful, as expected, and THIS should be the year for a few little girls!!! We definitely need a repeat of "Her Ladyship", and a few other "sisters" this year.

Of course, you know, I'm VERY excited about the new daddy in the mix -- and look forward to seeing some SPOTS this year, too!!!

I have my box of tissues for my laughing tears, so I'm ready for this year!!!!


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

I am here and ready, bring on the Nut House. The girls look great but a tad skinny





crazy hat.bmp


----------



## ratzo155 (May 6, 2013)

Here are my hats!!

Your girls and boys are gorgeous looking forward to all the beautiful babies!!


----------



## Wings (May 6, 2013)

Excellent hats everyone! I've shown the girls and they are very impressed with the turnout!





Tinker is getting a swollen ego from all the praise



That set is another amazing piece of work from the very talented Jenni Fairweather of Leading Designs. Can't recommend her highly enough for presentation sets and halters!


----------



##  (May 6, 2013)

But Tinker is just stunning, as is Pallidon! Pretty easy when the subjects are so beautiful to begin with!!


----------



## Mousie96 (May 6, 2013)

Hello I am here with my hats! And may I say your girls are stunning!! I love them! I wish I had them


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

As always, Im also bringing the food to this little event!! Donut anyone? I can tell already that this is going to be a very exciting thread for the next few mos. you always have such pretty horses. P.S. does this hat make my butt look fat.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

Skiff thought you may need a glass of wine to keep up with Renee's craziness...hope you all like red!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

From fropki.com


Repin 
Like 



Renee, thought these would look lovely with your hat...hope you like....


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2013)

Heidi!!! How are you? Have missed you



how is lovely little Cameron? And peanut?? And the rest of your gang? Would love to see how they are all going


----------



## Wings (May 7, 2013)

Everyone has fantastic hats but I think Heidi just killed me with laughter



:rofl

And I have to thank everyone for their wonderful compliments on my gang of monsters, they certainly enjoy hearing them (and then raiding my pockets when they think I'm not paying attention...)


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 8, 2013)

Anna, I noticed you have yet to dig thru your closet to grab your hat...if you'd like, you are more than welcome to wear one of my Florida Hats...just be careful of low bridges and all low flying air craft.


----------



## Wings (May 9, 2013)

It's perfect!

Go ahead and throw in a horse update while you are here Heidi, my girls are boring right now and I'd love to see your chips!


----------



## Wings (May 11, 2013)

An update for an older foal, today Marlanoc Stormin' In Style met his new forever home





I couldn't be happier with the match, he'll be competing in performance and in halter and even better it's the right blend of personalities.


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

Goodbye sweet SPOTS!!! So glad you found the right match for this little one! Very exciting news!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 11, 2013)

Thats one lucky new owner..will he be close enough for you to stop in and love on him. He sure is a handsome one!!


----------



## Wings (May 11, 2013)

He'll be living on the other side of the state... but he will be showing at AMHS shows so I'll get to see him around which is fantastic. I also get a nice long goodbye as he'll stay here for a little while. Going to stuff him with liquorice and smooches I think





But it makes every strange, weird and outright annoying enquiry worth it to have one find the RIGHT place!


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

So good that he's going to the right home, where you can puff out and feel proud when he wins!!! He's quite a beautiful boy, and you MUST keep us informed about his show career!!!

We're going to miss you little one. But when that full adult bay coat comes in with those SPOTS....you're going to be a winner!!!!

/monthly_05_2013/post-43867-0-41671700-1368254642_thumb.jpg


----------



## Wings (May 11, 2013)

You should see his new paddock mate.... leopard appaloosa!





Storm's got some work ahead of him to equal his appie-ness!


----------



## Wings (May 16, 2013)

For the non facebookers I thought I'd let another spotty boy upstage my thread.







Have you ever seen anything more perfect???




:wub

(Totally not biased, at all, not a chance, no bias here! )


----------



## cassie (May 16, 2013)

no not biased at all... he is one HANDSOME boy! thanks for the pics, saw them on FB he has such presence about him!


----------



## countrymini (May 16, 2013)

Yup, he IS totally gorgeous!


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2013)

Oh my!! Just stunning!!


----------



##  (May 17, 2013)

HE IS SIMPLY STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope you do a bit of "up-staging" a bit more often!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 17, 2013)

Holy Schmoly...BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Eagle (May 17, 2013)

No wonder you keep him in hiding, diane fuel up the jet.


----------



##  (May 17, 2013)

Eagle said:


> No wonder you keep him in hiding, diane fuel up the jet.


Believe me -- even though I love you lots Renee, when I fuel up the jet for that stunning boy -- I won't be carrying any EXTRA passengers -- just need the room for HIM!!!


----------



## Wings (May 17, 2013)

:rofl

I passed on all compliments to Spesh, he didn't get a swollen head because it's what he expected



I then had to loudly adore Lyric for awhile as she felt a bit put out. I reminded her that Spesh is in love with her so if he is awesome she must be SUPER awesome, I think it worked





Thanks guys, he is my "special" boy and I feel really lucky to have him. Even though he is a rug clad fuzz ball right now!


----------



## Wings (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Eagle (May 23, 2013)

Heheee love it!


----------



##  (May 23, 2013)

Love it, too!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 23, 2013)

Great cartoon...perfect!


----------



## Wings (May 23, 2013)

Thelwell certainly understood the whacky world of horse ownership


----------



## Wings (May 27, 2013)

I broke the rules..... I have a secret





A new, four legged, hay munching secret








And I'm not telling until you.......... GUESS THE BREED!


----------



##  (May 27, 2013)

Welsh.....


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2013)




----------



##  (May 27, 2013)

Donkey?


----------



## AnnaC (May 27, 2013)

Paint - so you can go riding in your SPARE TIME!! LOL!!


----------



## countrymini (May 27, 2013)

Do dragons eat hay?





I'm guessing a pony of some kind and Welsh does seem to be up there on your 'love' list.


----------



## Wings (May 27, 2013)

Not a Welsh or a Donkey






Not a Paint, but it is for riding





It's an OLD breed but it's not an Arab.

It's between 13 and 14hh but is not considered a pony, especially not in it's county of origin.

The breed has all colours except overo and spots. Mine is a blue dun.

You can tell I REALLY want to tell! I don't think I've ever said so many hints in one go!


----------



## Wings (May 27, 2013)

And here's a teaser to keep you all motivated


----------



## countrymini (May 27, 2013)

A Brumby?


----------



## Wings (May 27, 2013)

WAAAAY older





Not an Australian or American breed as the European settlement of both countries happened well after this breed began.


----------



##  (May 27, 2013)

I better give up, because I don't even know what a Brumby is!

Hackney?


----------



## countrymini (May 27, 2013)

Need some more clues. Is it a heavy horse?


----------



##  (May 27, 2013)

I think that's what's confusing. The little bit of a picture she showed us doesn't look like heavy horse to me -- even looks to have some refinement!

I give up!


----------



## lexischase (May 27, 2013)

Ok let to the game, I have been off for awhile. Miss you all heaps!

I did bring my hat, had to dig it out of my hat closet 

All the mares look fantastic, I love every single one of them!!!

And I know what the new chip is!!!!! An icelandic?????


----------



## Wings (May 27, 2013)

lexischase said:


> And I know what the new chip is!!!!! An icelandic?????


DING DING DING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!!!


----------



## countrymini (May 27, 2013)

haha, ok, now we need the full photo!


----------



## Wings (May 27, 2013)

Meet Magni




Magni is a blue dun Icelandic gelding, he turns 7 this year so he is still a baby in Icelandic years.

The Icelandic horses were brought to Iceland by the Norse/Viking settlers in the 9th century and have remained unchanged since then making them a truly ancient breed. They are a gaited breed with the Tolt and some have the Flying Pace.


----------



## countrymini (May 27, 2013)

What a cutie. He looks tiny in the first photo. Sigh, must be hard being you


----------



## Wings (May 27, 2013)

Hard life it is








I was tempted to just show the first photo and try and convince everyone he was a mini. The Iceys really are a lot like "big minis"! Great hairy coats, thick manes, wonderful natures! Always said I wish I could just upsize the minis to have my perfect riding horse so I just went looking for the breed that had their best traits





Everything about Magni is fun. I'm a nervy rider and he has been out of work but I just climbed on and off we went, I even laughed when we went cantering! He makes me feel brave


----------



## countrymini (May 27, 2013)

He sounds perfect.



When do you get to bring him home?


----------



## Wings (May 27, 2013)

It'll be a few months at least, he'll be staying at the stud for most of winter and I'll be going down to ride him as much as possible. But it means we'll have each other figured out before we step out from under the care of his breeders and trainers.


----------



## cassie (May 27, 2013)

oh Bree that is so exciting! he looks wonderful such a doll baby I'm sure!

stop posting pics and statuses of you riding on here and FB lol I'm longing to get on Smartie!!!!!!!





is he far away from you Bree? I bet you must be there as much as possible


----------



## Wings (May 28, 2013)

Other side of the state unfortunately! So will be less visits then I'd like. I'll have to try and increase my riding lessons to help me survive





How come you aren't up on Smartie at the moment? Sorry if you've said, my brain answers every question with "Magni!" at the moment so I have no idea what is going on with anything


----------



## Eagle (May 28, 2013)

wow Bree he is adorable



You will have loads of fun on him



I had a Haflinger as my riding horse and she was amazing, I love the riding ponies cos you don't have far to fall


----------



## AnnaC (May 28, 2013)

Oh he is just gorgeous Bree, they are fabulous ponies and I'm sure he will be just perfect for you. Many congrats!!


----------



## Wings (May 28, 2013)

Thanks guys!

I can't wait to be back on him again, I can't wait to work on our tolt, I can't wait to trail ride him for the first time. So much to look forward to! He'll certainly keep me busy while we wait for the mares to get bigger


----------



##  (May 28, 2013)

I should have guessed! He's fabulous!!!


----------



## Wings (May 28, 2013)

Thanks!

I also picked up a HUGE book on Iceys so that will keep me busy while I wait for my next visit. Seriously you could bludgeon someone to death with this thing!


----------



## Eagle (May 28, 2013)

That should keep you out of trouble for a while then


----------



## lexischase (May 28, 2013)

Love him! I have always wanted an icelandic, such a neat breed!


----------



## Eagle (May 29, 2013)

Finally the sun has come out and it looks like Spring today so I thought I would change hats


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 29, 2013)

Lovely hat Renee,

Bree hes wonderful. I love him....you sure don't like to sit still do you! He and the little ones are sure going to keep you busy...fun busy is always the best. how is the tolt to sit to....I wish we had more Iceys here, you just never see any but they are such a versatile breed>


----------



## Wings (May 29, 2013)

Loving the new hat!

Of course I wouldn't want to sit still.... I'd get bored



And we all know a bored Bree is always trouble





He is an amazing little horse and I'd encourage anyone who has the opportunity to ride one to take it up! There numbers are climbing all over the world but it foten seems like you have Icey fans (and once they have one there's no going back!) and people who have never heard of them.

And Heidi is right about versatility! I'm looking forward to tackling a lot of things with Magni





The tolt is an amazing movement, very hard to describe but it's smooth and energetic. I even got a bit of a pace on one of the others I tried out.

 This is some tolting
Magni's tolt is very unpolished so we're going to have a lot of fun learning together!


----------



##  (May 29, 2013)

Your video is great.

I bred the Peruvian Pasos (NOT to be confused with Paso Finos) for several years -- and they are a naturally gaited horse which requires no training -- babies just come into their gait naturally playing in the fields. They have such a smooth gait -- like riding a rocking chair. To this day, I have my hand-made show saddle with all the trappings from Peru sitting in my office so I can just remember the wonderful times I had on these great horses. Just can't bear to part with it -- my kids say it is a very expensive decoration that I should sell -- but this old lady is NOT going to ever sell it! I did part with my Peruvian work saddle when I sold that last gelding -- but this one is here to stay!!


----------



## cassie (May 29, 2013)

oooh can we see a piccy Miss Diane pretty please?








aww they look so cute, Bree I bet its so fun to hop on him


----------



##  (May 30, 2013)

Sure. I'll "stage" it and take a picture of it for you. I'll try and get all the "trappings" in the right place, so you don't just see leather pieces laying around under the saddle.


----------



## Wings (May 30, 2013)

Wish it was my video, but the woman who does them has some great ones of her Iceys



Gives a real good 'feel' for the breed!

I forgot you had the Peruvian Pasos! Isn't I amazing watching the babies gaiting naturally in the paddock? I watched two have their own tolt completion when I was in the foal paddock. Later when the geldings were pushed out of the hay feeding yard and back into the paddock a bunch of them took off at the tolt. Fantastic to watch! Really makes you laugh at all the people who call it "artificial" or "forced." Gaited breeders keep telling me you can't train it, only polish it. Makes sense to me!

Can't wait to see your saddle!

I'm madly saving for an Icelandic saddle but it won't be as fancy. But I badly want a Stubben which pretty much means I need to sell a kidney to get it





There's just such a sense of "fun" about the Iceys. I've really only had a taste of it all but I feel so thoroughly addicted. We've only got about 140 of them in Australia (90 of which belong to Magni's breeder) so they're in very short supply over here. Hopefully the numbers climb as more people discover how amazing they are!


----------



## countrymini (May 30, 2013)

Oh the tolting looks so cute. Almost like a standardbreds trot but the back legs aren't in time with the front.


----------



## Eagle (May 30, 2013)

wow thanks for sharing that video Bree



You are going to have so much fun


----------



## Wings (May 30, 2013)

countrymini said:


> Oh the tolting looks so cute. Almost like a standardbreds trot but the back legs aren't in time with the front.


All these extra gaits come from the one gene, the pacing gene



Some Iceys have the full pace "the Flying Pace" and the tolt is the amble version of the pace. Across all gaited breeds it will boil down to pacing or ambling, they just have different names for them!

Iceys get called "four gaited" if they walk, trot, tolt and canter or "five gaited" if they walk, trot, tolt, canter and pace.

You can tell I'm having a blast researching new stuff


----------



## Eagle (May 30, 2013)

Good for you for doing your homework



I love learning about the different breeds so feel free to share your knowledge


----------



## AnnaC (May 30, 2013)

I think that you are going to have such fun with this fella once he's home and settled - looking forward to sharing that 'journey' with you too!


----------



## Wings (May 30, 2013)

I think I'll have to make a secret page on the Marlanoc website with an Icey blog


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 30, 2013)

Love the video...they come in so many colors...just like our chips. first breed I thought about was the Paso but I cant remember what their gates were called. Don't tell Diane but I really have to go back and look at the horse breeds....I just always thought the Peruvian Paso was the same as Paso Finos...thanks Diane for pointing out that they are 2 different breeds. Where I grew up in New England you would never see either of those breeds ( although Im sure they are an older breed ) It wasn't until I came to Fl. that I saw lots of people owning them. Your saddle must be stunning Diane.

Please Bree!! An Icey blog is just what we need, I would love to hear more.

A pacing gene...who would have thought!


----------



##  (May 30, 2013)

No, the Paso Finos are trained to do that gaited stepping. Peruvian Pasos have a natural gait that is sooooooooo comfortable. It's like just rocking back and forth in a rocking chair. When you saddle them, you saddle further back than with a normal horse, so they can swing their front legs out in a half circle shape and then forward. You allow them full range of motion for their front legs which gives you that gorgeous rocking ride. No "posting" when you ride them -- every gait is just wonderfully comfortable.

I've been so busy trying to get ready for vacation, I haven't taken a picture of the saddle yet, and if tomorrow goes like today, you may just have to wait until I get back. Sorry. But it is the most comfortable saddle I've ever sat in. It comes in several layers and actually has a thick pad that sits over the saddle top -- to give you even more comfort. I love it! Goodness, what would my kids say if I bought another Paso for riding....hmmmmm. I could easily talk myself into it, I'm sure! LOL

Here's a couple of videos that show you how smooth the 4-beat gait is -- you just sit -- no bouncing, no work....just a relaxing ride. They can go all day long -- they are made for long riding work.

and you can see the leg action the horse makes. http://vimeo.com/29250165 This one explains it and shows several different things, including how it comes naturally to the youngsters.
I raised all Palominos, and just loved them!


----------



## cassie (May 31, 2013)

wow looks amazing!!  I'm sure you will have heaps of fun Bree!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 31, 2013)

Great videos Diane...they sure look comfortable..wonderful for people with back issues I bet.

My eyes went right to the palomino...I bet yours were stunning! question...I saw a strap that looks like it came down from the crupper...is that some sort of breeching strap and went down do about the hocks? Was on the 2nd video. Maybe b/c as you mentioned the saddle is further back?


----------



## Eagle (May 31, 2013)

Wow, thanks for sharing those videos Diane. They really are something else


----------



##  (May 31, 2013)

Here's all of what goes on and with the saddle:

The saddle consists of a wooden frame (saddle tree) with a moderately high pommel and cantle. The tree is covered with tight-fitting pieces of rawhide, with the cinch, stirrups, crupper, breeching buckles and straps attached to the frame.

To make the saddle more comfortable and protect the rider’s legs from rubbing against the buckles and straps, leather skirts are usually placed over the saddle tree and around the pommel and cantle. These skirts are often embossed with the beautiful designs for which Peruvian leather artisans have become famous.

Work saddles that do not have skirts use a leather pad (pellonera) as a seat cushion. The pellonera can also be used for added comfort over saddles with skirts.

To give saddles a better appearance, the pommel and cantle are sometimes covered with fine leather. More ornate saddles have rivets of nickel or silver on the borders of the pommel and cantle and along the edges of the skirts.

The carona is a thick leather pad that goes under the saddle and over the blanket, and is decorated with the same motifs as the saddle skirt. Besides enhancing the appearance of the saddle, it protects the back of the horse from the weight of the rider and also shields the saddle from the horse’s sweat.

To compliment Peruvian show tack, and as a sign of wealth and good taste, a pellón is sometimes used. The pellón is a type of tapestry used as a pad over the saddle, and being "composed of thousands of hand tied spit braids made from black dyed wool and inserted into a rug type backing. The underside is lined with fine kid leather and usually contains pockets." The pockets were used to keep valuable belongings in bygone times when horses were the principal method of transportation. The pellón itself could also be used as bedding when long journeys required the rider to dismount and rest.

One of the peculiarities of Peruvian tack is the use of the breechings called the guarnición. Much has been written about the origin and purpose of the guarnición, but it most likely derived from a harness first used to prevent the saddle from slipping forward when riding over rough terrain. Over time, the utilitarian purpose of this harness gave way to an ornamental use and the guarnición became a traditional part of Peruvian tack. It consists of long leather straps (retrancas) that encircle the rear of the horse and are attached to buckles on each side of the saddle. They are further secured by two lateral straps (caidas) attached to the base of the tail cover.

The florón or tail cover is an elongated piece of leather fixed to the back of the saddle by a large, ornate buckle. The term florón, meaning “big flower” in Spanish, is probably derived from the round shape of the middle section of the tailpiece, traditionally embossed with floral designs. More recently however, the creativity of leather artisans has given rise to a variety of designs that include linear motifs, horses, seal of arms and other fanciful leather work. As a general rule, the guarnición should have the same embossed patterns as the rest of the tack.

Finally, a crupper is always used in conjunction with the Peruvian saddle. The crupper is attached to the same buckle that holds the tailpiece, and both crupper and tailpiece are held together by a short leather strap called a cruzeta.
So lots of pieces to make the most comfortable ride on the planet!


----------



## Wings (May 31, 2013)

Great videos! It's interesting how the Pasos and the Iceys both have that amble pace but they do it a bit differently, the Iceys don't do that circle movement when they tolt.

This is Magni learning to tolt under saddle, it's an older video:



The tack sounds fascinating! Now I REALLY can't wait to see yours. Your palis must have been very striking. Do you have any pics from back when you had them?

I'll corner my website guru and talk about setting up a new part of the Marlanoc website just for iceys


----------



## Wings (May 31, 2013)

Got so distracted by gaited horses I almost forgot to ask this



:rofl

How early can you feel foal movement? I never write it down



Bad Bree!

I've been belly hugging Twinkles (the only mare this season that lets me do this) and I swear yesterday I got some movement down in the sweet zone near the udder. She'd be due after the 20th of September so is at least 4 months to go. She'd just been for a bit of a hoon but it did feel kind of foal-ish rather then regular body stuff.

Beauty wanted a belly hug to so she got one, obviously nothing going on there though



:rofl


----------



##  (May 31, 2013)

Magni is really quite stunning Bree. Just lovely, I can't wait to see more of him.

I know I have some pictures.....but where is the problem. I can see the folder in my head, but was living in a different house, with a different desk drawer. I'll have to find them though, they were really very pretty (and handsome -- don't tell the boys I said they were pretty!) After vacation, I'll see if I can't locate them. It was the first time I ever raised Palominos, and I was quite pleased with their look and color......ALWAYS a dilute lover!


----------



## Wings (Jun 1, 2013)

I can't wait to show more of him so it works out great





Have a great trip, enjoy the rest because when you get back we're putting you to work! You'll be on photo hunting duties


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 1, 2013)

Loved that video of Magni Bree - he is such a good looking pony! You two are going to have so much fun together in the future!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 1, 2013)

the guarnicion must have been what I noticed.....it was right on the tip of my tongue NOT!! There sure is a lot of tack involved Diane...I cant wait to see pics of your saddle. Bree, Magni is stunning....love the learning video....I also loved the round pen w/the big hay bales....


----------



## Wings (Jun 4, 2013)

Isn't the round bale fence fantastic? Great way to use some leftovers to make a work space!

I'll have to see if I can chase up some "baby Magni" photos from the breeder. I'm out there again not this weekend but the next.... and I'm counting down the days! Especially since I don't have a lesson or a horse to work for my agistor between then.

Storm leaves for his new home this weekend. Wish him lots of luck and love!


----------



## countrymini (Jun 4, 2013)

Good luck Storm! Big hugs for mummy Bree, must be hard seeing him go.


----------



## cassie (Jun 5, 2013)

aww handsome Storm! good luck buddy! I'm sure you will do great in your new home! hugs for Storm and for you Bree, as Hayley said it would be so hard to see him go! have you still got Sterling? or has he found a lovely new home also?





aww and Renee (anyssa Park) has already started her countdown to her first baby LOL 12 weeks to go!!  how long until your first little one Bree?


----------



## Wings (Jun 5, 2013)

It is hard, I've had a few little cuddles and scratch sessions with him. But it's all better knowing that this is exactly the home I wanted for him, it's made me determined to keep the same standard for homes for the other guys!

Sterling is still here Cassie for some strange reason... perhaps he wants to come live with you








Rivain and Twinky will be the first to pop anytime after the 20th of September, I bred a bit later this time around so I expect we'll see a few Aussie foals before mine appear.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2013)

Goodbye Storm and Good luck


----------



## Wings (Jun 6, 2013)

I know I showed this pic on last season's threads but.....




Derby: Hi! We haz a brother due later.

Sterling: it will be a brother 'cause mummy doesn't know how to make girls.

Can't wait to meet the next bay colt Twinkles has lined up for me



:rofl

Maybe if we expect a bay colt I'll finally get my golden girl?


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2013)

oh yes, we are dying to meet her latest bay colt. not!


----------



## countrymini (Jun 6, 2013)

Too cute


----------



## cassie (Jun 6, 2013)

aww there is those precious boys!! fingers crossed for this years bubba


----------



## Wings (Jun 9, 2013)

Well Storm's away now. I had a sniffle as the float disappeared but I know he is in a great home, plus he'll get a lot more attention now that he only has to share his people with 2 other horses... not my 20!



:rofl

The mares are all coming along nicely, Rivain and Twinkles are still the most obvious mares but the others are looking a bit rounder. General horse-person opinion is that they all look promising.

I'm also counting down the days to my next Magni visit! I see him next weekend


----------



##  (Jun 9, 2013)

Bye bye Storm! Have a great life in your new home!!! And make momma proud in the show ring!!


----------



## Wings (Jun 9, 2013)

I told the new owner that the horse comes with Aunties who insist on photos as he spots out




:rofl


----------



## Eagle (Jun 10, 2013)

Good, why don't you tell them to come join the party


----------



## Wings (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't want to scare them off



:rofl

But I will pass on any updates or photos, given that he is prone to shaggy yak of doom look in winter I think I'll have to wait until clip time to see what he is hiding under his current fuzz load.


----------



##  (Jun 10, 2013)

I can't wait!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 10, 2013)

I like yaks!


----------



## cassie (Jun 10, 2013)

haha Heidi! love your comment!

bye Storm! I love fuzzy yaks too Bree  lol I think we need a pic of him in his new home





can't wait to see him clipped out in the spring! hello spunk!

glad those gorgeous mum to be's are going well



do you give them any extra supplements when they are pregnant Bree?


----------



## Wings (Jun 10, 2013)

I love yaks too, which is why the Iceys are so wonderful! They are actually ALLOWED to be seen in public in all that hair



:wub Yes I'm converting to fluffy gaited horses





Cassie all my girls are pasture fed and only get supplemented with hay over the winter. We tend to have fairly good grazing so even when the grass is low they get enough good stuff out of it.

I only add hard feed in when they come into the smaller paddocks to foal, usually a month out from due date. Then mum and bubs are back out onto delicious spring grass


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 10, 2013)

Bree...I think the grass really is greener on the other side when I read your posts....You and Anna both!! your countryside must be beautiful....I wish I had grass!!

boy...rereading my post "I wish I had grass" makes it sound like my hippie days holding up the Peace signs!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 10, 2013)

hahahaha Heidi!





Thanks Bree, what do you think of the supplements that people add for mares in foal? like the Konkhes own cell grow/ provide...

Heidi just cos I'm a big meanie check out our lush grass


----------



## countrymini (Jun 11, 2013)

, great photo Cassie. Should we rub it in further? Its the same here Heidi...


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 11, 2013)

Note to myself......move to Australia and have greener pastures!!! Love all your grass!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 11, 2013)

we love our grass too  



just kidding, it takes alot of effort to get our grass looking the way it is at the moment but its worth it! love seeing those big green paddocks!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 11, 2013)

Cassie....You are so dang cute!!! Love it!!


----------



## Wings (Jun 11, 2013)

:rofl

We do get blessed with some fantastic grazing.

Although right now I'm coming out of a bad summer in my area, VERY dry followed by a bad Autumn for last minute growth so our winter grazing is rather scrappy.

We've spent the time reseeding some of the paddocks and fertilizing our hay paddock. Thankfully we bought in an area known for good rainfall so even a bad year gives us enough grazing and hay to survive on.

Magni visit this weekend





I get to test his new brushes out on him, see what gear I have that fits him and generally fluff about with him on Sunday. On Monday we're hopefully going to a nearby indoor arena to do some "serious work" together in a different environment AND probably have a lesson with their visiting German trainer. Can't wait!!!


----------



## countrymini (Jun 11, 2013)

Gosh Cassie, I didn't realise you were into that stuff



You'll have to move up here, apparently Nimbin has a coffee shop that will sell "cookies" to the right people haha


----------



## cassie (Jun 12, 2013)

haha oh yeah man totally on the stuff day n night ya know?

can't stand smoking of any sort so no way I could do any of that grass lol thought it was a bit of fun though!

I agree with you Bree, if we get a good summer we can have lovely grass like we have at the moment bad summer though can be really really hard. we have just had some more rain today and on the weekend (perfect timing) so that should boost the cattle pricing (fingers crossed) and we are going to really downsize our herds so we can maintain our paddocks better





have fun on the weekend Bree! I'm sure you will come back with lots of fun stories to share with us.


----------



##  (Jun 12, 2013)

Can't wait to hear more about your visit and riding! PLEASE some more pictures!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes, pictures would be nice. Have a great lesson, sounds like a fun weekend!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 12, 2013)

Have a great weekend Bree - and as Diane says REMEMBER THE CAMERA!!!


----------



## Wings (Jun 12, 2013)

Camera will be crammed into mum's hands and she'll be forbidden from putting it down



:rofl


----------



## cassie (Jun 12, 2013)

have an awesome weekend with your special boy! can't wait for the pics of him!

how are your girls looking?




who is due first again?

I just saw a foal being born on marestare and I have to say I'm so glad I have good sized stables or paddocks that the mares can foal out in... the poor mare was in a tiny stable and after she foaled and got up she was soooo skinny!!



I had to turn the camera off it was making me sick how skinny this mare was



it wasn't any of our LB girls but so sad. she has a gorgeous little filly who seems fine but I'm sure hoping that the owners are going to start feeding the mare some more!



so sad





sorry I had to have my winge and I knew I'd get in trouble if I put it on marestare


----------



## Wings (Jun 17, 2013)

I know what you mean about needing a whinge. I had to stop marestare-ing because I kept wanting to yell at people, the thing I saw the most was the mare going into labour and then half the family and their dog piled into the regular sized (not foaling size) stable to clean up any shred of poop, add straw, set out the kit, etc. Most of the time the mare is giving really obvious "go away!" signs but no one seems to notice.

That said I have seen quite a few good births and some very well managed mares on there so I was very appreciative that their owners chose to share that with us, I just wish some of the others would follow that example!

The girls are looking fantastic! Rivain or Twinky will go first after the 20th of September. Both are looking nicely round and I can feel movement in Twinkles which is getting a bit exciting.

Ashanti and Belle are due next. Ashanti has a baby shape beginning to show so I'm feeling hopeful. The Bellephant I'm still on the fence about but leaning towards in foal. I saw a really good breeding between Tinker and Belle so I'd be looking for something after October 17th.

Kalari is last up but she's not expecting before December so I'm not to surprised that she isn't looking as shapely as the others.

Anyway my weekend was great but I won't put up any pics right now because I just spent a good portion of an hour fighting with the site to upload a few... seems it's in a bad mood! I'm just lucky I copy what I'm about to post because otherwise I would have had to write everything all over again! So I'll try again later


----------



## cassie (Jun 17, 2013)

I agree completely with you! some owners are amazing! and others like the one I watched the other day, I felt so sorry for the poor mare. but then I don't know the circumstances so I'll just leave it at that lol.

soooooo exciting!! yay for movement from Twinkles!


----------



## cassie (Jun 17, 2013)

ok I know I wasn't going to winge anymore about the marestare thing... I just saw a foal being born and the guy who was helping deliver the foal would push "Becky" whenever she would sit up and kept making her lie down!



so horrible to see! she had only just started foaling and seemed to be doing fine buthe kept forcing her down



so sad. they had a little filly and she looks really cute maybe a buckskin but they gave her no chance to do anything herself poor thing.

ok rant over. lol sorry girls.


----------



## Wings (Jun 17, 2013)

Rant away!!! You know how I feel about a good rant... its like a fart.... better out then in


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 18, 2013)

You need to stop watching MS Cassie - must admit that I never do. I even have to switch some of the foaling vids off on here or I would end up screaming at the screen!!

Sounds that you are going to be busy again later in the year Bree - cant wait and good luck!


----------



## Wings (Jun 18, 2013)

I'll need that luck, especially when Ashanti gets close!

Magni:







Mares:









The mare buried in my arms is a half sister of Magni's. I'm a bit smitten





Magni day 2:


----------



## countrymini (Jun 18, 2013)

They are lovely!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 18, 2013)

You obviously had a 'good' visit Bree - everyone seemed very welcoming!! He is really such a sweet looking little boy and if he has a temperament anything like those mares, you are going to have a great new friend in the future.


----------



##  (Jun 18, 2013)

DITTO to all Anna has said. Wonderful pictures, too!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 18, 2013)

He has the sweetest eye on him



I can see why you are in love.

Cassie I know how you feel, it is why I have stopped watching.


----------



## Wings (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks guys



He has a heart of gold on him! And I'm addicted to his canter... which is funny because the canter is my "scary gait" normally! I think it's because being 5 gaited and built to get the tolt AND pace which sacrifices the canter a bit. Instead of a big rolling canter he has a flatter "zoomier" canter which I actually like. I love grabbing a fistful of mane and letting him go!

The tolt is even more amazing, seriously if anyone gets the opportunity to try out a gaited horse go for it. You can't really describe it!


----------



## cassie (Jun 18, 2013)

what a great weekend you had bree! they look amazing! what snuggle bugs!


----------



## Wings (Jun 19, 2013)

They are the worlds biggest snuggle bugs! I think they're even worse then the minis



:rofl

I've got some older pics of Magni, just got to see if the old owner is happy for me to share them. If she is do I even need to ask if you're interested in seeing them?


----------



##  (Jun 19, 2013)

You know better than to ask that question!!! LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 19, 2013)

Indeed you do - or you should. LOL!!


----------



## countrymini (Jun 19, 2013)

Maybe you should, I mean we don't really like seeing his pics its just we feel we have to write nice comments to be polite.


----------



## Wings (Jun 19, 2013)

:rofl


----------



##  (Jun 20, 2013)

countrymini said:


> Maybe you should, I mean we don't really like seeing his pics its just we feel we have to write nice comments to be polite.


Good one!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 23, 2013)

cassie said:


> haha oh yeah man totally on the stuff day n night ya know?
> 
> can't stand smoking of any sort so no way I could do any of that grass lol thought it was a bit of fun though!
> 
> ...


how big are your "paddocks"?


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 23, 2013)

and here is my hat... Well, feathered headdress anyway. I used to have one similar to the "wine" hat, didn't realize that would be allowed on this ... ahh... mature thread!!!

I really like your Pallidon boy! Can't wait to see what those mares produce.

And Magni - what a neat little horse. Glad that you are enjoying him and getting to visit witht eh other horses at the breeders. So cool. Please share more.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 23, 2013)

Great hat...just finished watching the walk across the canyon..so your hat was very befitting!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 24, 2013)

Welcome to the looney thread Paula


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 24, 2013)

I will say one thing... It's interesting.

Someone interested in giving the history behind the hats?


----------



## Eagle (Jun 24, 2013)

Paula this is Bree's thread and she is know for being a tad looney







Wings said:


> I've had mostly boys sooo.... golden girls right? RIGHT?
> 
> First up. _*Party hats are mandatory in this thread*_, picture evidence is required. I'll sit here and wait while you get them sorted, I'll also put mine on.
> 
> ...


----------



##  (Jun 24, 2013)

Here's my hat, because I'm the Norwegian in the bunch and love that she's been naming her foals for Norwegian mythology.




We're all pulling for fillies for her this year....so we're into the "hats" for the ladies!!

.


----------



## cassie (Jun 24, 2013)

paintponylvr said:


> how big are your "paddocks"?


Paula we have 90 acres all up including my uncles paddocks, but we have about 100 head of cattle (including this seasons calves) so we would like to cut it back down to about 50 and work on having better condition cattle that sell better. the cattle market is so all over the place here though that its so hard to know when to sell and when not to sell...

love your hat by the way


----------



## Wings (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome Paula!

I'll let Pallidon know you liked him, he loves getting his ego stroked





As Renee said, the hats started because I'm a bit of a lunatic



and encourage lunacy in my threads whenever possible. Wait until I'm sleep deprived from foal watch, the REAL lunacy kicks in around that time





Your hat is fantastic so I'm sure you'll fit in well around here!





Anyway I'm a bit on the slow side of updates, been knocked over by a rather nasty cold so I'm only feeding and checking everyone. No camera for now!

But to keep all you picture nuts happy here are some pics of Magni from his old home.
















And a bit of storytelling about his name.

Magni: An Old Norse name, "The Almighty, Powerful, High-energy" "might, strength, power, force" "the strong"

In Norse mythology Magni is a son of Thor by the giantess Jarnsaxa. He will survive Ragnarok and will inherit Thor's hammer Mjolnir along with his brother Modi.
When Thor kills the giant Hrungnir he becomes trapped under one of the giant's legs, none of the gods have the strength to save him until Magni "then three nights old" frees his father. 'See how ill it is, father, that I came so late: I had struck this giant dead with my fist, methinks, if I had met with him.'


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 27, 2013)

Methinks he's awesome!! Methinks,too, you shall feel less ill and the gods will soon give thou strength to fight off evil cooties!!


----------



## countrymini (Jun 28, 2013)

Love him! Good to see he's not afraid of heights


----------



## Wings (Jun 28, 2013)

LittleRibbie said:


> Methinks he's awesome!! Methinks,too, you shall feel less ill and the gods will soon give thou strength to fight off evil cooties!!


Well Magni means strength so if I'm not better by my next visit maybe I'll go anyway and see if it works







countrymini said:


> Love him! Good to see he's not afraid of heights


He's been trained to know that the bridge means carrots. I think I'll have to build him one


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 28, 2013)

He is such a handsome fellow Bree, and with that name (and all that history) you are going to be in very safe hands in the future.





Hope you feel better very soon - coz we need some girl pictures!!


----------



##  (Jun 28, 2013)

Of course, you know, methinks he is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Wings (Jul 1, 2013)

Apparently I'm going to be really mean because I won't be back to my computer for 24 hours so won't be able to share details BUT

something else is joining the family








(P.s. I also have more Magni photos, but we'll let this guy have a turn. Then Magni can have another turn. And then before I go away for another Magni trip I'll stalk the girls with the camera and they can have a turn (in their own thread



:rofl))


----------



##  (Jul 1, 2013)

What a little cutie!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh what a yummy little scrummy - cute and gorgeous too!! Does he have a name??


----------



## countrymini (Jul 1, 2013)

Aw how cute is he!?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 1, 2013)

He is a darling little one...but he looks like he wants a friend...oopppss I assumed....is he a filly or a colt!!


----------



## Wings (Jul 2, 2013)

He is a blue mini dachshund pup, had to get blue to match the blue dun horse





He's breeders are the previous owners of Kalari, I've been waiting for him for awhile! I've named him Hansel.

More pics but the site is being grumpy. Magni will have to share with him when I do a pic update tomorrow!


----------



## countrymini (Jul 2, 2013)

Cant wait for your photos!


----------



##  (Jul 2, 2013)

Me either!!


----------



## Wings (Jul 2, 2013)

Those eyes will be the death of me... no idea how I'll ever tell him off for anything if he looks at me like that!

I'm also forcing some of the family to learn my fav dachie song







:rofl

Because it wouldn't be ME without a little bit of lunacy thrown in


----------



##  (Jul 3, 2013)

GREAT video!!!

And we're all quite happy with your lunacy....we wouldn't have you any other way!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 4, 2013)

So, does he have a name??


----------



## Wings (Jul 4, 2013)

Took awhile to settle on one but I've decided he wants to be called Hansel


----------



## Wings (Jul 4, 2013)

And before Hansel upstages us for any longer here are some young Magni pictures














I've got another visit this weekend!


----------



## countrymini (Jul 4, 2013)

What a cute little man he was! How many days till you get to bring him home?


----------



## Wings (Jul 4, 2013)

Magni or Hansel? I have two beautiful BLUE boys to plan for now



:wub

Hansel is ready in about 6 weeks, so that's 6 weeks of puppy proofing and finishing the dog yard!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 4, 2013)

Magni was such a good looking youngster, no wonder he's such a handsome lad now!! And Hansel is a great name for that cute little chap!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 4, 2013)

Anna right...Magni=handsome!!! Before and After!!

And that little puppy is just too cute for words....the eyes have ya for sure with that one!!!


----------



## Wings (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'll have to get a hold of some BABY Magni pictures





Very windy and gross today so the mares have tucked themselves down by the tree. If it clears up I'll go out with the camera later!


----------



## lexischase (Jul 4, 2013)

Always love seeing photos of Magni, and I want to steal little Hansel! So adorable!


----------



##  (Jul 5, 2013)

Magni is gorgeous -- and certainly carried that beauty into his maturity!! Hansel is so cute!


----------



## Wings (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok so it's STILL super windy and gross... I might brave it later in the arvo to get photos before I vanish for a few days. IF the mares co-operate!





Belle has been super cranky the last week or two, possibly hormones? I hope so, she's the one I'm still on the fence about!


----------



## countrymini (Jul 5, 2013)

She's probably just being mean to get your hopes up



I thought maybe Bindi might've been surprising us and giving birth this morning. I saw her lie down and thought she'd gone to sleep then after a while her legs started kicking and jolting a bit like mares in labour. Watched her for a moment then went out to make sure she was ok and she sat up like a bolt and looked around. Just a nightmare, obviously a plastic bag or something just as ruthless chasing her down.


----------



## Wings (Jul 12, 2013)

What a mean Bindi!



:rofl

I really need to get new pics of the mares, Ashanti is growing a LOVELY baby belly now





But for now here is a picture of Magni and I going a viking. No wonder the neighbourhood mean dog ran away at the sight of us


----------



## Wings (Jul 12, 2013)

The mares came up to spy on some of the work that's going on so I ran out with the camera





Please excuse how gross they look, I didn't do my traditional mane/tail trim before I turned them out for winter and I'm paying for it now. Oops! Plus the coats are beginning to shift and most of them are due for farrier in August, we leave the girls as late as we can so we don't have to touch up their feet again until they have bubs on the ground.

Rivain (due mid September onwards)







Twinkles (due mid September onwards)







Ashanti (due October onwards)

I wasn't sure about her awhile ago but I've changed my mind











Belle (due October onwards)

Still not sure about the Bellephant. The way she is carrying her weight makes me think she might be but a lot of her size still looks like it could be non baby weight. We did make progress on slimming her down last season but yeah, lots of fence sitting from me on this one!








Kalari (due December)

She's well behind the others but I think we might be seeing a baby bump


----------



## chandab (Jul 12, 2013)

Lovely mares.


----------



## Wings (Jul 12, 2013)

They certainly think so





No idea what they'd do to me if they found out how much of their thread has been about Magni!


----------



## countrymini (Jul 13, 2013)

Gorgeous girls. I'm sure they'll forgive Magni when they find out, he's too cute for them to stay mad at him


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 13, 2013)

They all look great Bree - and I'm sure they will be as thrilled as you are to have Magni join their 'community'!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 13, 2013)

Bellephant!!!! Love it!!! you sure have a lot of big tummys rockin your pasture!!


----------



## Wings (Jul 13, 2013)

LittleRibbie said:


> Bellephant!!!! Love it!!! you sure have a lot of big tummys rockin your pasture!!


Just don't tell her I said it



:rofl She might not talk to me with the mood she's been in!


----------



##  (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh, the pictures of the girls are fabulous! They are all looking so good!! They are growing "out" quite nicely!

And I won't tell them we're also admiring Magni -- just keep his pictures coming, too!!


----------



## Wings (Aug 2, 2013)

Figured you're all due for an update. But it's a boring one with no pictures!

Mares are all coming along nicely, they'll be getting their feet done soon and won't get them again until they've popped those foals out. Ashanti is developing really nicely and she might even be amongst the first to go. No pictures because it's been WAY too cold and gross! Hopefully we'll get some nice weather soon.

We've been redoing a lot of fencing so I've been playing musical paddocks with the horses. I have my fingers crossed that my new yards will be completed in time for foaling, but it's making everything a bit awkward as I really need to bring my pregnant girls in soon for closer monitoring... but there's nowhere to put them!





I'll be seeing Magni next weekend



And Hansel should come home soon after that.


----------



##  (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the updates on everyone! Have a great time with Magni, and I can't wait to see the pictures when Hansel gets there!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 3, 2013)

Exciting times ahead as I see it - can imagine you trying to do potty training with Hansel while rushing in and out to foal down the girls! LOL!! Still as least you will be awake at nights if Hansel suddenly decides he has an urgent need!


----------



## Wings (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm sure Hansel will sing the song of his people when he gets left behind when I dash out to check out mares. Don't think my family will be that impressed with the combo of foal alarm AND puppy





Bit of help, I'm working on a mini care/educational part for my website. What sort of information do you guys get asked the most about our wonderful midgets? What sort of information do you like reading when you are researching a breed? I need ideas



Currently working on a colour article... I just hit the spots and decided I didn't want to do it anymore



:rofl


----------



##  (Aug 3, 2013)

HEY! WAIT A MNUTE! The SPOTS are very important!! Get back to work!!


----------



## Wings (Aug 3, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> HEY! WAIT A MNUTE! The SPOTS are very important!! Get back to work!!


Yeah but they make my head hurt


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 4, 2013)

Apart from "Awe aren't they cute", the next question I get asked the most is "What do you do/can you do with them?".


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 4, 2013)

Wings said:


> Bit of help, I'm working on a mini care/educational part for my website. What sort of information do you guys get asked the most about our wonderful midgets? What sort of information do you like reading when you are researching a breed? I need ideas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stopped at this one before going on to finish the thread... Wanted to answer this...

1 - color articles are great - I did one on my site and used my ponies' pics to show the colors that I have or have had and linked them back to their own pages.

2 - what can you do with a Mini?

3 - grooming (general handling - with pics if possible)

4 - types of saddles, girths, bridles and bits for our little guys

5 - harness - types, for what disciplines - and harnessing

6 - carts & carriages/wagons

7 - riding

8 - training in hand for performance (we have in-hand obstacle, hunter, jumper & liberty classes here in the US)

9 - actual steps for conditioning for showing. Ours is different than yours, I believe!

10 - foaling facts etc...

etc, etc. I know that when I started out, I'd have loved to have had these types of info on pages I could print out. I still find these kind of articles interesting. I believe it works better if you work on articles that pertain directly to you or rather what you have experience with. I want to do more articles - haven't gotten that far, yet.


----------



## Wings (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks guys! And that's a good list Paula, I've scribbled myself some notes





"What can you do with them" is a great one! I might tackle it next up on the list.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 5, 2013)

OOO - so you are going to be burning the midnite oil, hmmm????



(not sure it really fits, but, it sure is cute)


----------



## Wings (Aug 12, 2013)

Probably!





And I still have all the Icey stuff to put up as well. Apparently I am opposed to any relaxation!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 13, 2013)

And things are just going to get busier before very long - soon be zombie alert time!! LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 13, 2013)

How are your mares going bree? When is the first little bubba due? And are any of them bagging up at all?





Quite a few Aussie mares seem to be foaling early this year from what I have a

Seen have you noticed that? I was wondering if it could be the unseasonably warm weather we have been having...


----------



## Wings (Aug 20, 2013)

Unseasonably warm? Hang on while I grab another coat



:rofl I think you guys stole our warm!

Certainly a bad season for August foals down here, glad mine have another few weeks/a month to go, we've had such bad winds that I lost an aviary... one that was tornado rated!

I moved all the girls into the paddock laneway, we badly need the spring growth to kick in soon as I'm trying to save the remaining hay for the girls when they come in to foal. Rivain has a glorious sized belly, Twinkles has some work to do, Ashanti looks fantastic, Belle is still a mystery and Kalari has the most wonderful lop sided belly beginning to show. No bags yet but I think once they decide to go then there won't be much time wasted between the first three. Kalari of course has to wait until December and Belle should be around October.

Will get new pictures when this rotten weather blows away. I think Hansel wants to move back up to NSW!


----------



## countrymini (Aug 20, 2013)

So we can blame you for the ruin of our nice sunny warm weather!!!? This week was going so nicely till today, when a southerly gale blew up and froze us all. It has stopped this arvo but I'm still going to hold a grude





I doubt Hansel will want to move back, sounds like he's having too much fun with his new mummy.


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah you scared our nice weather away




cold and windy here the last week going down to 0 degrees tonight our days have been averaging 24 degrees but today was back to 16 all the ponies have rugs on tonight even Finn n penny





Glad your babies are nice and snug in their mummy's tummys



) stay safe down there!


----------



## Wings (Aug 21, 2013)

Awesome! About time the weather gods played nice



:rofl to me anyway!


----------



## Wings (Sep 1, 2013)

Rivain has itty bitty boobies


----------



##  (Sep 1, 2013)

Keep it coming pretty momma!


----------



## Wings (Sep 2, 2013)

And she's gotten really hormonal and grumpy. Which if you all remember the wonderful tales of acrobatics she made me learn with Lyric is all good signs... even if it means I might get kicked in the face





And before I forget here are some new photos of Hansel,


----------



## countrymini (Sep 2, 2013)

He is the cutest puppy!


----------



## Wings (Sep 2, 2013)

Wings has been very, very bad.....

...... Wings might have a new horse moving in. In foal for next year. OOPSS!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 2, 2013)

bahahahaha!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 2, 2013)

And that's bad???????????? Sneaky without telling the Aunties, but never bad!!

And that Hansel is just toooooooooooooooo cute for words.


----------



## Wings (Sep 2, 2013)

I guess you're all going to want pictures now



:rofl


----------



## countrymini (Sep 2, 2013)

Too rightee!


----------



## Wings (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh well if I must








Meet Golden Reins Queenvarda, or "Varda" as she is called.




She's a palomino gone grey (yes I FINALLY have my grey mare!!!!) out of a palomino part Welsh mare and by a palomino/grey pure Caspian sire.

Here's her dad because he is so spunky:




Varda is going in foal to one of my favourite stallions in the country (who I have two AI services to use in the future!



)

Koriana Showdowfax'A'Star

http://www.korianapark.com/KorianaShadowfaxAStar.html

Warning, you might need a tissue handy for this response


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 2, 2013)

Now that is a seriously nice mare - many congratulations Bree!!

As for the stud she's in foal too, well he is just gorgeous, stunning, beautiful. Yummmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow, she is beautiful. Stud muffin is a bit of a hottie too! Is that natural or makeup around his eyes?


----------



## Wings (Sep 2, 2013)

I can't wait to see her in summer coat! And I've been really eager to get a bit of Caspian blood into my herd for awhile so she just couldn't be resisted


----------



## Wings (Sep 2, 2013)

countrymini said:


> Wow, she is beautiful. Stud muffin is a bit of a hottie too! Is that natural or makeup around his eyes?


He's naturally dark around the eyes... so he comes with his own eye make up



He has so much colour to throw with his sabino, tobiano and appie genes. Throw in Varda's grey and cream gene and I'm hoping for a "white" horse. Every girl needs a unicorn after all


----------



## Wings (Sep 2, 2013)

A few more pics of the exception Shadowfax










So excited to be getting one of his foals next year.... and 2 more some time after that!

I'll ask his owners permission to share some pictures of his son, he's a stunner!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 2, 2013)

Those eyes are amazing!


----------



##  (Sep 2, 2013)

I always LOVE it, when you say you've been bad.....because I KNOW what's coming!!! I couldn't go fast enough to look for the pictures!!!

She's beautiful, from a beautiful stallion and bred to a stunner for sure!!! Now, we all can't wait!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 2, 2013)

countrymini said:


> Those eyes are amazing!


Aren't they just! Blue eyes with natural eyeliner, very striking combo!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I always LOVE it, when you say you've been bad.....because I KNOW what's coming!!! I couldn't go fast enough to look for the pictures!!!
> 
> She's beautiful, from a beautiful stallion and bred to a stunner for sure!!! Now, we all can't wait!!


I'm so bad at being good



:rofl My family has joked about sending me to mini horse rehab... you guys might have to come along to if they do!





Knew you'd be happy since the stallion has spots, he's passed them on to his only two foals so far and it will be interesting to hear what he throws this coming season.

And here I was thinking I'd have a year off foaling next year! Looks like you guys just can't get rid of me


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 2, 2013)

She's Beautiful congratulations


----------



##  (Sep 2, 2013)

Wanted to show you a "solid" black colt out of a mare I owned named D.M. Sunnys Cinnamon -- a very bright red sorrel mare crossed on a leopard appaloosa.

This boy was born solid black (no mottling, no sclera, no nothing) with some counter shading like your little girl.

Then......VOILA!! He matured!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 3, 2013)

Got permission to share these





Shadowfax's first filly, sadly deceased:







And his colt, Hawk:










(not his mum behind him, one of the other show horses)


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 3, 2013)

He certainly throws some beautiful youngsters!! Very exciting!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 3, 2013)

Just lovely, can't wait to see what he gives you!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 3, 2013)

Nope, don't like any of your horses, I am NOT jealous one bit


----------



##  (Sep 3, 2013)

Stunning babies. Now it will be even harder to wait to see this little one arrive!!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 3, 2013)

He just had another one arrive just now! His first of this season!

It was to an outside mare so I don't know all the details yet but it's another LOUD coloured one!





Rivain better hurry up and do something interesting soon or we'll just ignore all my mares in favour of what I'll have next season



:rofl


----------



## Wings (Sep 4, 2013)

Well I brought in ALL the foaling girls today.

Started out as just Rivain and Twinkles but then Rivain began to stress. In the end I decided it was easier to bring up Belle, Ashanti and Kalari as well. Rivain was still sulking as she wants to be with Painted Lady, but until Painted Lady learns not to steal foals she isn't allowed to play with the foaling group!

I'll try and get pics tomorrow, trying to use our current run of nice weather to do some horrid jobs like "clean out arena before summer hits" anyone want to come and help?


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 4, 2013)

Ooooooooo I'd be over in a trice to lend a hand Bree, especially as we are now moving into Autumn/Winter!! But first I do think we need to see loads of updated pics of your preggy girls.


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 4, 2013)

O, man, I'd love to visit Australia. Wish that I could!

What beautiful babies, I can certainly understand wanting to concentrate on what you might have coming next year!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 4, 2013)

What a great idea, we should go mobile and just follow the sun, that way we would get to visit everyone


----------



## Wings (Sep 4, 2013)

We'll travel the world, foaling horses down and doing odd jobs as we go



... permanent foaling sleep deprivation!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 4, 2013)

Good on you Bree, take the romance out of the dream


----------



## Wings (Sep 5, 2013)

Dear NSW.

Give me back my nice weather (this means you Hayley and Cassie!!!)

On a positive note Rivain's udder has grown. Based on when she went in with Pallidon (in season) her day 330 is the 22nd so she's in the safe margin for foaling. This udder growth has also happened despite the pacing she's done on and off since moving (still sulking about Painted Lady!) I reckon she'll be the first to go unless Ashanti starts something.


----------



## countrymini (Sep 5, 2013)

Saw your post on facebook but didn't want to rub it in that we've been having sunny & warm enough to go to the beach days.

Can you post some photos of your ladies AS WELL as the details pleeeeeeese


----------



## Wings (Sep 5, 2013)

Was going to get new ones today but we literally had drizzly rain ALL DAY





Tomorrow both stallions get clipped (trying to get summer coats in condition for a photo shoot) so I'll try and get some shots of them all fresh and gorgeous as well as some mare shots.


----------



## countrymini (Sep 5, 2013)

Awesome, can't wait!


----------



##  (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking forward to it !!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 5, 2013)

Holding you to your word Bree - expecting to see some lovely pics later tomorrow (or early the next day!)


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 5, 2013)

can't wait for new pics!

Following the sun...hmm, wish could afford that plan. Where's my broomstick?


----------



##  (Sep 6, 2013)

You can borrow mine, if you need.


----------



## cassie (Sep 7, 2013)

Umm shall we rub it in Hayley?? Try 33 degrees in Sydney today bree!! Lol and it's still a lovely temp now



would love some rain though so ill happily trade you for a bit





Can't wait for the piccies!! So exciting!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 7, 2013)

So where are the promised pics Bree - or are you busy thinking up more excuses (weather/broken camera/Hansel needed to pee/Rivian has broken through the fencing/etc etc)!!!

WE NEED PICTURES!!


----------



## Mousie96 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello and I thought I would stop in and say hi! I can't wait to see new pics!


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 8, 2013)

LOVE the broomstick!


----------



## Wings (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sure you'll all forgive me for being really slack, clipping day turned into farrier AND clipping day.... in the rain! SO blame Hayley and Cassie for that one





Then I MAY have gotten a bit caught up arranging to go and get two unhandled, feral mini ponies.... because I'm insane.

So meet "Lyra" the mare (brown pinto) and Gimli the gelding (dapple grey)

Both are about 2 or 3 years old (but who really knows!)
















Also I have taken updated mare photos, just need two seconds of quiet time to resize them for posting (blame Hansel for that one!)


----------



## countrymini (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh they look cute. You'll have them domesticated in no time! I am starting to wonder tho, do you have a day job? If you do you must be totally energetic to manage all the things you've got going on lol. And yes, weather has been just beautiful. Perfect for playing with a baby!


----------



## Wings (Sep 8, 2013)

Thankfully the horses are my day job otherwise I'd be dead!



I also have agistment horses up here and do some graphics work since my own horses seem to be a money pit!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 8, 2013)

Goodness Bree, everytime we turn our backs you are up to something!! What a cute pair, good looking too (from the pics posted) do you have any past history - and what do you have planned for their future?

Hurry up with the 'broody' pics please!


----------



##  (Sep 8, 2013)

WHEW! Makes me exhausted just reading!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 8, 2013)

They came off a property owned by an older woman where everything was getting away from her, and yet she was still breeding these guys! One of my friends actually cleaned up the last mess on the same property but the stallion's been gelded now.

According to the owner they've done lots of leading and feet work etc. According to those of us who had to round them up and get them on the float they've done very little and we have no idea of how well what they have done has been taught.

Neither are registered and when my friend stepped in last time there was a bit of inbreeding going on. These two possibly share a sire. Also Gimli's build makes me think there is Shetland in the background somewhere at least for him.

Going to give them a few days to adjust to leaving their home for the first time. They've got Derby in with them as well to help. Once they settle down I'll push them into one of the smaller yards and start doing a bit of work with them.

Resizing mare pics now!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 8, 2013)

Good luck with them Bree, be sure to keep us posted on their progress - pics too would be great (after those of the girls that you have promised!)


----------



## Wings (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok doing the mare pictures now... was half way through resizing and the power went out so I have to start AGAIN. I swear the universe wants to deprive you all of foal bellies from my lot


----------



## Wings (Sep 8, 2013)

Bellephant can have her own post.

Anyone following along would know that Belle has had some fertility issues in the past, she also is a "big" mare and doesn't like to shed her weight. Until recently we were thinking I had a very nice future harness horse but not much of a broodmare, which would be such a shame as she's by the same sire as Special and her dam is Kalari's paternal granddam... so the mother of one of my favourite performance/versatility horses!

However as soon as I planned to visit Magni in mid to late October (her likely due date based on seeing Tinker breed her) she decided to be interesting. First picture is from late spring last year, not pregnant. Second picture is from yesterday afternoon.







So do you think I have a little Tinker baby in there?

Will add the other girls later, the site seems to be a bit cranky and this is my third attempt to post this!


----------



## chandab (Sep 8, 2013)

Cute little guys, can't wait to hear the rest of their story.


----------



##  (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, I think Tinker did a good thing!!! Looks like we'll be awaiting this little one with gusto!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello baby - cant wait to see you in person!


----------



## Wings (Sep 9, 2013)

Uncooperative Rivainand Twinkles first. Twinky just wants to snuggle so it's very hard to get her to stay at camera range! Rivain can't work out if she wants a scratch or if she wants to murder me (I'd almost forgotten how much "fun" she is at this stage!)

Twinkles




Rivain







Super sweet Ashanti, she's shedding heavily so hopefully she doesn't realise I'm showing these pictures or she might get upset with me











And wonderful Kalari, teasing us all with a wonderful belly and yet has the longest to go...


----------



## countrymini (Sep 9, 2013)

Gorgeous Girls!!!


----------



##  (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello precious ladies!! We've missed you!! Can't wait to see all these special little ones!


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 9, 2013)

Your collection is getting larger! Hmmm...

Agistment? Is that boarding? Or something else (for those of us not in the "know"...)?

I'm looking forward to seeing those babies! I think Kalari is the one I like best.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh look at all those gorgeous preggy bellies!! Exciting times ahead!


----------



## Wings (Sep 9, 2013)

My collection likes to get larger



I swear they do it when my back is turned!

Yup agistment is what we call boarding



I've had another stud using my spare paddocks, it's been a good way to pre graze paddocks before the minis go in. I usually have more people up over summer so they can use the arena, usually fun as I often beg a ride off a friend. Should be more fun this year because I'll have Magni home soon!

Rivain's udder has a nice size building, still small for her with the nipples pointing in but very much in the right direction. I guess I better dig the foaling kit out of the mess I call a tackroom! Twinkles is barely worth speaking about but I think we all know by now that she loves to take her time and keep us waiting (for lovely bay colts



)

Ashanti and Belle both feel warm but no filling, feels more like the factory is getting ready to start working but hasn't yet.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 9, 2013)

The 'factory' will soon be running up to full capacity - just to give you something to do!! LOL!!


----------



##  (Sep 10, 2013)

Each report a little more exciting! I can't wait to see what this year brings!


----------



## cassie (Sep 10, 2013)

Woohoo all girls are looking great! Won't be long now and zombie Bree will be present!! ?

So excited for your foals Bree


----------



## Wings (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm being super mean this year and trying to drag other people into foal watch with me



Personally I think they just want to see a foal born and they know this is My Last Big Foaling Season!

Of course everyone usually avoids Zombie Bree so they don't know the danger they are putting themselves in


----------



##  (Sep 11, 2013)

But WE KNOW and we love it!! Personally, I'm looking forward to the Zombie....she's quite funny during this time, and always gives me a "pick me up". And I remember hearing something about a "last big foaling season" last season. I know that sometimes plans change, and I know we're looking forward to at least one next year, right? So, we'll see how you do Bree! I can't wait!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 11, 2013)

Zombie? Maybe they should change it to ZomBree


----------



## Wings (Sep 11, 2013)

:rofl Hayley!!

Well you've got Varda to watch next year but that will be my only foal. I want to go a massive weekend long trail ride with Magni that I have to skip this year because it's right smack in my foaling time. Varda should have an early bub so won't get in the way of my "year off."

After that I have two more Shadowfax breedings to use and then I probably won't breed anything else until Thor and Loki reach full maturity. I still probably won't have sold anything given how really, REALLY bad the markets gotten over here.

But not like I'm going anywhere anyway



How could I deprive the non facebookers from Magni and Hansel updates... And you want to see how the foals are growing so it's not like I'm totally off topic


----------



##  (Sep 11, 2013)

We would be lost without you!!! And you KNOW I'm looking forward to Varda's baby next year.

Sounds like a fun time planned with the massive trail ride. I'm drooling already!


----------



## Wings (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm going to blame you for this Diane



:rofl

Looks like this might not be Marlanoc's last season... and I might be missing my ride next year!

Will let you know when I have more info/confirmation


----------



## Wings (Sep 11, 2013)

All confirmed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DIEING of excitement right now...

.... but should I tell? I'm not sure if I've been mean enough lately


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 11, 2013)

Good heavens Bree, there's no keeping up with you! What are you planning now - or should I say what have you already done? And without telling us too!!!

So come on - no more secrets, it's not allowed - TELL ALL!!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 11, 2013)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...

ok.

But only because I'm pretty much shouting this news from the rooftops!

Guess who is coming to visit my lovely ladies for a year....




http://www.korianapark.com/KorianaShadowfaxAStar.html

Yup! Shadowfax gets to come and play with me for a year while his owner moves!











So next year you'll be watching Varda....... and Kalari, Belle, Fantasy and hopefully Jazz ALL for Shadow babies!





(p.s, you know I love throwing in a random new plan just to keep you all on your toes. Keeps life interesting



)


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh WOW! WOW! WOW! You lucky thing!! I absolutely thrilled for you - never mind that your previous plans will have to be put on hold for a year or too, this is such a great opportunity. Brilliant!!

Plus we all get the chance to see lots of pics of that very handsome man!


----------



## Wings (Sep 11, 2013)

That was pretty much my thought as well "plans? Who said anything about plans! Plans are meaningless when we're talking about Shadowfax!!!"





Plus although he hasn't been tested for any colour stuff we're pretty sure he is homozygous sabino, heterozygous tobiano, heterozygous agouti and possible few spot. May have a red gene floating around but all of this adds up to a lot of amazing colour possibilities. And if he is indeed few spot Diane will be a very happy person!





Varda adds in cream and grey.

Fantasy adds in splash.

Kalari adds in tobiano and cream.

Jazz has her own small expression of sabino.

Belle is just black



but we love her!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 12, 2013)

Crazy crazy crazy. I'm feeling stressed just reading your busy thread





Can't wait to see all these babies!


----------



##  (Sep 12, 2013)

WOW~! Congratulations.......to all of us!!! We're so excited for you, Bree. And I'm very excited to be looking forward to so many special babies coming.

I remember you posting a website where he is shown. Do you still have the link? I'd love to check him out again!! Are you going to have him tested?


----------



## Wings (Sep 12, 2013)

His owner's page for him is here: http://www.korianapark.com/KorianaShadowfaxAStar.html his pedigree is here

His show handler's page is here: http://www.centaurministud.com/Shadowfax.html extra photos!

And I have a whole bundle of extra shots




:wub

Think I'll just let his babies do the testing for us, the only 2 genes in question is wether or not he hides a red gene and can therefore have red based foals or wether he is indeed a few spot. Everything he's put on the ground so far has been spotted so the odds are in your favour





I'm so looking forward to not only my Shadow babies but to getting to handle this beautiful boy for a year! Going to be a joy having him in my paddocks for awhile


----------



##  (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, with the only requirement of being a fewspot is to have a leopard parent (or another fewspot parent) it's VERY EXCITING to see his dam was a leopard! That just increases the "odds" so much!!

With all his foals showing appaloosa patterning, I think you've got a WINNER there -- and I don't mean just in the show ring!!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 12, 2013)

You'll like his sire as well Diane http://www.korianapark.com/LaBellaVistaStarbuck.html

Actually you'd like a lot of the Koriana herd, lots of spots.... not that you are predictable or anything





Should be a very colourful year if I've got 100% chance of spots and sabino!


----------



## Wings (Sep 13, 2013)

Just brought the foal alarm up, Rivain's udder has started to feel solid! Definitely more time to go, knowing her I'll be waiting on a hot and hard udder with maybe a bit of wax. So nice to kick off the season with a reliable mare!

(I'm so waiting for her to get back at me now for typing all that and do something horrid and unpredictable



)

Anyway I'll plug the alarm in and test the batteries/range tomorrow and make sure it's in a good spot. Don't want a repeat of last year were it ended up in a dead zone and I decided that just staying awake on promising nights was the better option





Might not be able to update much over the weekend as I've got people up here and I'll have to be sociable and talk to them instead


----------



##  (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh, you're right -- they have some beautiful horses, and now I'm even more excited to see your next year's babies!!

But first, we'll get through Miss Rivain's foaling. You know, no matter how small you print......she'll KNOW!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 15, 2013)

Rivain's wearing her alarm now, I reckon she won't go another week without showing us something!


----------



## Wings (Sep 15, 2013)

Me: Hello Rivain, let's see what you've done during the day.

Rivain: I want a scratch.

Me: Sure, let's just take a look firs-

Rivain: SCRATCH ME NOW!

Me: (Obeys)

(5 minutes later)
Rivain: Now you may check.

Me: Awesome. Oh wait, that's LESS awesome, you've gone backwards!

Rivain: Have I?

Me: Have you?

Rivain: Tricky isn't it.

Me: You are mean... maybe I'll try and get some fluid out, you've got more then enough for that!

Rivain: Good luck with that.

(5 minutes later)

Me: I can't get anything! I almost wish you would try to murder me, that would be less mean then this!

Rivain: Less fun too. Scratch me.

Me: In a second, I just want to look from a different angle and-

Rivain: SCRATCH ME NOW!!!!!!

Based on pictures from her first year she looks maybe 2 days off? She's got cow pat poos, not perfectly sloppy but in that direction. I never milked her back then (I enjoy being alive and didn't want that to change!) so she might just be the type you don't get anything from.


----------



## countrymini (Sep 15, 2013)

AWWW exciting! What colour jacket is this foal mostly likely to be wearing?


----------



## Wings (Sep 15, 2013)

Who knows, I don't trust my mares to do anything predictable when they're in the mood to torture me


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 15, 2013)

Why should she let you have any of her precious milk when her coming baby will need every drop?? Good old Rivain - normal behaviour is always great to see!! LOL!!

Good luck and safe foaling - watch out that she doesn't give that alarm to someone else just to cause more confusion!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 15, 2013)

If anyone could then it would be her





She's barely setting off the alarm at the moment which means she isn't rolling much or going down for long, very typical "out of room in here" signs! Udder is quite full and very warm and solid to the touch, only missing the very pointy teats and that very hard feeling. I didn't see wax last time.

We're expecting some light rain tonight and a fair bit on and off over the next day or two.

Perfect foaling conditions





Twinkles has started to fill as well but we all know she'll take her time! Ashanti still warm but non existent, same for Belle. Kalari isn't even worth checking yet so she's just watching all the other girls get the attention.


----------



##  (Sep 15, 2013)

I'd send a "come on....." but we all know she never listens to anyone! All in her own sweet time~!

Sounds like things are moving ahead, and getting close -- I just LOVE the fall when your girls start getting things in gear! I can't wait to see these little ones!

"Come on, girls".......execept for ONE, as I know better than to even think it!


----------



## Wings (Sep 15, 2013)

I love that there are people around the world who know that will Rivain will do things when and how Rivain wants to do things



Maybe I'll tell her and she'll feel complimented enough to give me a foal?

Only woke up once last night and she greeted me with a mouthful of Bellephant hair so it was a grooming related false alarm.


----------



## Wings (Sep 15, 2013)

Extra update. Rivain is stubbornly refusing to progress, I was hoping I'd have something within 2 to 3 days based on how she went with Lyric but apparently she wants to be mean.

Ashanti's filled a little bit, I'm thinking of giving up on solid sleep and putting her alarm on now just in case. Still nervous over what happened with the last foal and I stupidly don't have dates. I remember she felt quite warm despite her teeny udder that night but I don't think I want to rely on getting that sign again.


----------



##  (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, we all know that Rivain is Rivain and she'll do what she wants when she wants! But, I'm hoping she'll be a little "less" sneaky and give you (and us) a foal soon.

Sounds like a plan with Ashanti. Don't want any problems for her or the little one, so sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Wings (Sep 16, 2013)

I swear that as of this morning's check Rivain has gone BACKWARDS.

What a meanie, she was so reliable last time!

Ashanti's done some more work though.


----------



##  (Sep 16, 2013)

See, I KNOW she knows we're talking about her and she's getting "EVEN" with us. I think we shouldn't even mention her by name, maybe you could share another name for her -- I'm sure you have one that you say only to her! (like when you're mad!!) LOL


----------



## Wings (Sep 16, 2013)

I think the forum will censor my "when I'm mad at you" names



:rofl

No more updates about She-Who-Will-Not-Be-Named until she does something interesting.... and even then she will be She-Who-Will-Not-Be-Named!

Looks like the floor is all Ashanti's for awhile, let's hope she makes the most of it!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 17, 2013)

Go Ashanti - all eyes are on you now!! We are not concentrating on She-Who-Will-Not-Be-Named at all from now on!


----------



## Wings (Sep 17, 2013)

Little bit more in Twinkles udder tonight





No real change for Ashanti over the day but I swear she's been doing her filling overnight and holding steady (rather then dropping) during the day.

She-Who-Will-Not-Be-Named might have dropped her tummy but we aren't going to talk about her at all


----------



##  (Sep 17, 2013)

To "our favorite girl Ashanti" we are hoping to see that special little one soon!! Keep going little momma!!

And Twinkles, another favorite girl.....we hope you keep moving ahead, too.

And to "she-who-will-not-be-named"......we're not even checking on you anymore!


----------



## Wings (Sep 20, 2013)

I was a very good mare watcher and took you all some lovely photos... and then the forum was grumpy and wouldn't let me upload them! So let's try again.

Ashanti 2 days ago:








Ashanti tonight:




Twinkles tonight:


----------



## Wings (Sep 20, 2013)

I know we weren't going to talk about her but She-Who-Will-Not-Be-Named might just deserve her own post... just don't let her know






2 days ago:








Tonight:


----------



## countrymini (Sep 20, 2013)

aw too cute. Hope we see some babies soon!


----------



## Wings (Sep 20, 2013)

We better! I'm at that wonderful stage of zombie like state where I keep dreaming I've heard the alarm so I wake up. Thankfully my alarm box has a little light that goes on if it's been set off so I quickly realise it was all a dream and can go back to sleep without trekking into the dark!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 20, 2013)

I still get a cold sweat when I hear that noise. Detective Barnaby's inlaws had a metal detector on Midsomer Murders the other night, which when hovering around metal made the exact same loud bellow. I almost had a heartattack and my body went into 'flight mode'


----------



## Wings (Sep 20, 2013)

countrymini said:


> I still get a cold sweat when I hear that noise. Detective Barnaby's inlaws had a metal detector on Midsomer Murders the other night, which when hovering around metal made the exact same loud bellow. I almost had a heartattack and my body went into 'flight mode'


You know you might be somewhat over it when the alarm goes off in the middle of the worst rain of the day and you consider sitting down and crying to see if that convinces the mares to play nice and give up those foals





I'm at the point now that if the alarm goes off and I'm asleep I find myself halfway out of the house before the rest of my brain wakes up, it's that ingrained now!

My brother discovered that the stud wall/support wall finder thingy (technical name I'm sure) makes a similar beep to my foaling alarm. He's not mean enough to do this during foaling season but he loves waiting until I've just packed the alarm away and THEN firing it off to see how far I get through the run outside routine before I stop and decide to kill him instead. He did it in the middle of winter once and I STILL reacted!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 20, 2013)

haha, big meanie he is!


----------



##  (Sep 20, 2013)

You two! I'm enjoying a good laugh!!

The pictures are wonderful!! They look sooooooo good, and makes me even more excited after seeing them! Come on (most) ladies! Can't wait to ooooo and ahhhhhh!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 20, 2013)

Good lord.....huge belly wide load alert!! You must be exhausted Bree!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 20, 2013)

Heidi, great to see you again!! We need you here now to help Bree to get through this Zombie time of hers - as you an see from the few latest posts she is pretty far gone already. LOL!!

Goodness Bree those two girls - Ashanti and She-who-will-not-be-named - look as though the babies are going to drop out straight down if they dont hurry up and produce them the normal way!! Little Twinkle is looking good too.





As for 'false' alarms, I remember so many times deaming that I had assisted at a birth, only to find that the mare was still pregnant when I actually woke up - very frustrating!


----------



## Wings (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm in full blown Zombie mode by now, up early again today because the last false alarm was an hour out from typical Hansel wakeup and toilet time.... so he wanted to start the day early since I was already up


----------



##  (Sep 21, 2013)

/monthly_09_2013/post-43867-0-97185400-1379663417_thumb.jpg I just LOVE this photo of "she-who-shall-not-be-named" !!!

Don't tell her I said so!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 21, 2013)

I know! How gorgeous are Bree's furry girls!

How's Mrs Voldermort dropped that baby overnight Bree?


----------



## chandab (Sep 21, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> /monthly_09_2013/post-43867-0-97185400-1379663417_thumb.jpg I just LOVE this photo of "she-who-shall-not-be-named" !!!
> 
> Don't tell her I said so!


Me, too. Looks like she swallowed a watermelon. So cute, wish mine would have looked like this this summer, instead mine were just fat.


----------



## Wings (Sep 21, 2013)

She-Who-Will-Not-Be-Named doesn't do things by halves so when we get a baby belly we get a BIG BABY BELLY



:rofl

Some how she's managed to put some MORE milk in her already full udder. She's filled her teats this time so I'm living in hope that a baby isn't far off. We're all amazed she's held off this long!

Ashanti has a pretty decent udder growing by her standards, I'm hoping she won't be far behind She-Who-Will-Not-Be-Named so I can have a break before Twinkles is ready.


----------



##  (Sep 21, 2013)

Well don't tell her, but we are excitedly waiting for the announcement! SSsssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh................


----------



## chandab (Sep 21, 2013)

I shouldn't say this but... She's waiting for her girlfriends to catch up, so they can have a big birthday party together.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 22, 2013)

How's she looking today - any chance of a Happy Event announcement??????????


----------



## Wings (Sep 22, 2013)

Happy Event announcement? You mean like....

*THIS ONE!*

*
*


----------



## countrymini (Sep 22, 2013)

SUPER gorgeous!


----------



## Wings (Sep 22, 2013)

Ok better share some details (and more pics) before I go to bed or I might wake up to find you've all killed me for holding back




:rofl

So Rivain's been super grumpy which had me hoping she was very close, but this morning there was no change. When the rain vanished I went out and unrugged the stallions with the help of my cousin and Hansel. She wasn't doing anything.

We hosed out the hay bags. Still nothing.

We went up to check the burn pile and talk about the chook pen/orchard. We were gone five, maybe ten minutes at absolute most and when I came around the corner I saw Rivain nuzzling something.

Cue complete melt down





Thankfully I'm pretty good in panic mode. Told my cousin to grab Hansel, get my stump spray out of my jacket (jacket was inside stuffed with foaling supplies



) plus my camera.

I sat and watched a very wet, very fresh foal getting cleaned off by his mum. Had to catch Twinkles as she was way too interested and Rivain, who was a fairly average mum to Lyric, was getting really angry. She won't have ANYONE near her bubs this time around.

So my cousin returns and helps throw hay to the other girls and gives me the foaling stuff. Takes two seconds to spray the stump while bubs is starting to think about standing.

I get the camera out and enjoy being able to photograph a new baby in the sunlight



:wub

Bubs got up very quickly despite the soft ground and the slippers not wanting to come off, stayed up while Rivain went down to pass the placenta, and then latched onto the udder. Best sound in the world





Bet you want details now





Rivain and Palli have given me a glorious, buckskin (yay!) TOBIANO (wow!) COLT (



)

He's been named "Legacy" and his full name is "Marlanoc SP A Legacy is Bourne" (no points to whoever can guess what movies I've been watching



)










(Standing for the first time)




(What a good mum! Not only is she standing in a ditch but she's actually lifting her back end up to help him find the udder! )


----------



## chandab (Sep 22, 2013)

OMG! How cute is he? congrats!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 22, 2013)

Way to go Rivain!! What a clever girl!! What a fabulous little colt. Many congrats Bree - a brilliant start to the foaling season for you!!

I knew as soon as I read that her teats had filled that we would be getting an announcement very soon!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 22, 2013)

Sweet!! Legacy is awesome and I'm so glad that Rivain finally gave him up for you. Nice pics. So Ashanti "should" be next?

I love the Bourne movies...


----------



##  (Sep 22, 2013)

WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

What a handsome colt!!!!! Here we come show ring!!!

CONGRATULATIONS on a MOST beautiful boy!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 22, 2013)

No wonder she drove me made waiting for him, she had to finish those white patches!!!



:wub

They were quite the surprise! Even though Rivain has her four white socks I never suspected she would be able to put this much white on a baby, she hasn't done it before. Pallidon might have even put his star on him as well.

Love the Bourne movies, have been watching them while waiting for him so it seemed right



Plus he is one of Palli's last foals so he kind of is his "legacy"

Ashanti SHOULD be next, she's progressing well but so unpredictable. Twinkles is developing well but I've got a bit longer until her alarm goes on unless she jumps forward.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 22, 2013)

When I look at most of the foals we have had born over the years, I try to imagine how it would be possible to fold them up again and fit them back inside where they came from! Yes, I know I'm sad, but it always fills me with wonderment about how that new little being ever managed to exist in the small sapce of its Momma's tummy! Looking at the size of Legacy, plus those long legs, in the pics where he's alongside Rivain, makes the 'fitting him in the space' look simply impossible - no wonder Rivain looked so enormus!! (let alone the fact that our wonderful babies mostly manage to untangle themselves and find the right exit without any 'Way Out' signs!)


----------



## Wings (Sep 22, 2013)

That's not sad, that's brilliant!

In some ways he and Lyric are so similar, but I think he is bigger then her and his legs are longer.

Lyric:




Legacy:




Lyric (few days old):




Legacy:


----------



## countrymini (Sep 22, 2013)

Just love his colour!


----------



## Wings (Sep 22, 2013)

I love buckskins with white



It was the only thing I missed on Lyric, clearly her brother was keeping all the white for himself!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah, he looks pretty special. I wonder what type of paint lasts the longest? I'm off to colour in Liquorice


----------



## Wings (Sep 22, 2013)

:rofl Let us all know how you get along with it!


----------



##  (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks like his legs are a bit longer, which is just fine and makes him that much more refined looking. And we all know how wonderful Lyric is and how gorgeous! He is just beautiful!!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## chandab (Sep 22, 2013)

_Aw! He's just way too cute._


----------



##  (Sep 23, 2013)

Just adorable!!! Welcome little guy!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 23, 2013)

He's reached the zoomies stage



:wub I almost forgave Hansel for waking me up at 6am when I saw that!


----------



## Wings (Sep 23, 2013)

So according to the dates I have, Rivain foaled exactly 330 days after being put in with Pallidon, she was in season and he bred her constantly until Twinkles came in season shortly after.

Twinkles was acting in season on the 1st of November and I saw her bred successfully on the 5th, after that things calmed down. Working on the date of the 5th her 330 days is the 1st of October. Given that Miss Twinkles is usually a slow developer and comparing to her current progress I think that's a fairly accurate date but I'd expect her to miss it and go a bit closer to 340 days.

Ashanti Has her small udder, right now her vulva is quite loose but not particularly red. Her belly could drop more. I don't expect to see any more progress in her udder given what she's like but I think I'll see the other two signs progress a bit before a baby arrives.


----------



##  (Sep 23, 2013)

Wings said:


> He's reached the zoomies stage
> 
> 
> 
> :wub I almost forgave Hansel for waking me up at 6am when I saw that!


I'd forgive him....after all, he's not pottying INSIDE the house.....PLUS you got to watch that fabulous new little boy! Give Hansel a HUG!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 23, 2013)

Hansel says thanks for the hug!




He's been really good with the toilet issue. He started out fantastic because he'd use the wee toilet pad things (another technical term!) but then suddenly decided he hated them. So for awhile I had to clean the carpet a lot as we both tried to work out the routine, finally as the spring weather rolled in and he wanted to go outside more often we sort of worked things out.

Luckily I want to pull up the carpet anyway


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 24, 2013)

Aww he's just so cute- and well done Hansel for getting the potty thing worked out so your Momma could watch the early morning Zoomies!!

And thanks for the Lyric/Legacy pics Bree - knowing how fantastic Lyric is, I think that Legacy with those long legs, is going to be absolutely stunning, roll on next year's show season!


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2013)

If I were showing this season I'd be prepping him for States... mostly so I could show him and Lyric in the "get of Dam" and "Owner's group of 2" classes



and then I could bring along the still unsold Sterling and Red and do a whole Pallidon team!

But then I'd feel guilty for Tinker and I'd have to squeeze Loki in so Tinker isn't left out


----------



##  (Sep 24, 2013)

So why aren't you showing them ? These two would be a knock-out for Get of Dam!! But then, she who remains nameless would probably be even MORE difficult next year!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 24, 2013)

LOL!! Diane - Rivain the Monster Mare - now that would be something! What marvellous entertainment we could have watching Bree deal with that!

But I agree - take the lot of them Bree, as long as you dont forget the camera to record the historic moment!








ps. Of course I meant THIS show season, not the next - I do get soooooooo muddled at times with the difference between the Northern and Southern hemispheres! LOL!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm tempted to drag a few of them out for States, it's always fun doing the big weekend long show



We'll see how everyone is growing/filling out by the time I have to send in entries.

At least for States they don't have to stand at the float all day, they can always go back to the stables and have a nap in between classes!

And Legacy will come off his mum fairly easy, Rivain's more caring towards him then she was with Lyric but it's still nothing like how Twinkles is with her babies.

I'm definitely skipping the rest of the season! It's actually been a relief to focus on foaling and not be juggling show horses at the same time for once. I'll probably feel a bit sad when I have to skip our two big Victorian shows though, I love the huge shows that we have classes at rather then the mini only shows. The environment is always that bit extra fun and you get to see some amazing horses of all breeds and disciplines.

But there is always next year





Now to tease you all with a taste of my FUTURE show team, here are some new pictures of Shadowfax's son Hawke:







And a friend might be loaning me this little Welsh pony to put to Shadow:


----------



## countrymini (Sep 24, 2013)

Hawke looks like he has his dad's stride. Gorgeous boy!


----------



##  (Sep 24, 2013)

GORGEOUS!!!! You know you really should warn me so I don't drool in the keyboard and cause an electronic nightmare!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2013)

Whoops sorry Diane



:rofl

Someone will have to make me a "spot warning" for you when next year's foals are due





Hawke is such a stunner, and a share of him is up for sale! If I didn't have Shadowfax coming down for the season I'd be snapping him up in a second. But of course we all know what I'm like with colts so I'm sure I'll have some Shadow boys of my own soon!


----------



##  (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm already stocking up on bibs for next year!!! Don't want to electrocute myself !!


----------



## Wings (Sep 26, 2013)

We have horrendous weather blowing through off the coast right now and have lost two trees in the last bit.

One was in Legacy's paddock:







As you can see those sensible girls stayed far away from it and now that it's down I've parked their hay all around the sheltered side.

The boys were less lucky!







That tree came down from Pallidon's paddock and smashed the two fences between him and Tinker. Thankfully it missed the new poles put in for my shelters!

Palli is now out grazing with the cows as his side took the most damage and had less branches blocking it.

Let's hope that is it for storm damage!


----------



## Wings (Sep 26, 2013)

Some stormy day photos:


----------



## countrymini (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks like the wind is pushing them along. Legacy is looking like Lyric in the last photo, how cute!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 26, 2013)

I hate those strong wind storms, they can do so much damage. All our fields are bounded by mostly big trees, plus we have some 4-5 acres of old woodland, so we often get many large branches falling not to mention the odd tree. It really worries me at times.

Love the pics of the wind blown ponies.


----------



## Wings (Sep 26, 2013)

Wind blown minis are always good fun



Wind damage not so much! We also got a brief lightning storm roll through with thunder so loud it shook the house. Never seen the minis so storm rattle before! Maybe they where more on edge because of Legacy, the mares have been extra attentive to him. He is now settled down on a pile of hay in a mongst the gum leaves, only good thing about having a tree down.

And I'm hoping Ashanti keeps those legs crossed!

Kalari is looking so vibrant as she loses the winter coat, she was always a standout but the gold and white she has coming through now looks amazing. Especially in this sunny storm light!


----------



##  (Sep 26, 2013)

The damage is horrid, but those minis are just beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 26, 2013)

I think my fav is the Ashanti one, she is such a little supermodel!

Hansel is on my lap, he says hi! And now he is eating my hands.

She kept her legs shut last night thankfully so no foal yet.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 26, 2013)

Do you feel that she is really close? I mean that I know she's "due", but that word can mean anything as far as these mini mares are concerned!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 26, 2013)

Her udder is feeling firm, I think it's bigger then last time. Her back end is soft but her vulva isn't long. her belly is pointy but it could point more.

If she was a 'normal' mare I wouldn't be worried at the moment, being her and what happened last time I feel that she's at a point where she could change and go tonight or she could go next week.

I feel like we're in the last stretch... I just don't know how long that will be!


----------



## Wings (Sep 27, 2013)

Ashanti's acting a bit off today, she's also got the runs so I'll have to give her udder and backside a full wipe down. She'll love me for it... not!

Maybe she's feeling foalish? Maybe bubs is just moving about a bit. Maybe she just needed to fart





Of course every time she does something like this I have a mini panic attack, so paranoid after last time!

Edit: Ok so I've cleaned her up and decided to milk out some fluid while I was down there. Came out very easily but is still clear although it is feeling tacky on my fingers. Probably safe for tonight? Likely, just hard to tell now that she's getting so grumpy. She had a go at Legacy earlier when he tried to share her hay.

Edit: Eeeeeeeek, it's CLOUDY not clear. And definitely sticky. Did it change that quickly or was that just because it was the first milking? How is it that I stay fairly calm now with most foalings but simply lose my mind over this mare!!!!?





I'm going to swap the battery in her alarm, it's been a bit quiet lately and with what she's throwing at me now I'd rather feel a bit more secure.

Vulva looking a bit relaxed and a bit coloured but she's enjoying rubbing on the tree so I'm not sure I can trust that as a sign right now.


----------



## countrymini (Sep 27, 2013)

Wings said:


> Maybe she just needed to fart


I thought you were talking about the weather when you said the wind blew a tree down





Hope all goes well for you tonight! Cant wait to hear some news!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 27, 2013)

Come on Ashanti, dont mess your Momma around, she needs to see your baby safely on the ground!

Good luck Bree - hoping for a happy announcement in the morning.


----------



## Wings (Sep 27, 2013)

She went!

But it was one of the most horrible things in my foaling history, I'm so glad I didn't leave her after replacing her alarm and feeling sure that something wasn't right. Ashanti had a red bag delivery.

I think any of you that have had one yourself will know how horrid it is to see that red bubble, to those who haven't there is no textbook and no youtube video that will properly prepare you for the horror of when it's your own mare. There's no time to disinfect or even lube your arms, you just go to war with nature as quickly as you can. I didn't even pull my scissors out I just grabbed and tore the bubble open, ended up wearing some of it but surprisingly ducked the worst of it. That's the next horror, that surge of blood and liquid that comes out of your mare.

Ashanti got to her feet then, it was so hard to take a few steps back and let her put herself back on the ground for me to keep working. I know it was seconds but it felt like forever. When she went down I just dove in, felt the two feet, felt the head and started to pull.

The next terrifying moment happened when I got her out and pulled back the bag, because she wasn't moving. I swear for a few moments there I didn't have a foal. I cleared the mouth and the nose, and then I did it again. And then her eyes opened, then the moving started.

I'll admit at this stage I just sat back and sobbed for a few seconds. Then I called the vet and let him know what had happened. Amazingly 5 minutes after this start she got to her feet. She beat Legacy!

I ended out calling my dad out to help me move them to the stable. Good thing because we weren't done for the night.

Ashanti was in a lot of pain, she was masking it but you could see it all over her. Still she stood there as I guided her baby to the udder... and we found nothing.

Another call to the vet to let him know. A dose of pain relief for Ashanti.

Amazingly before the vet arrived she found something to suck.

When the vet arrived he found Ashanti was heading towards a uterine prolapse, one of the horns was coming out of place and this is what was causing her so much pain. Amazingly in pulling the foal out I had only scraped her, no tears. He got everything back in place and gave her a stronger dose of pain meds. The change was almost instant!

Amazingly despite all this I have a very strong and determined little filly safely on the ground... and determined to stay with us!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 27, 2013)

So so so glad you've all managed to come through that. Prayers for Ashanti to heal well. Bree, you are amazing, big hugs!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm feeling both humble and awesome right now



No one will take a picture of me wearing a bed sheet and posing all heroic! I am RED BAG DELIVERY GIRL! Pulls foals out in a single second


----------



## countrymini (Sep 27, 2013)

Is that weather still playing up? You need wind for your cape!



Got any photos yet?


----------



## Wings (Sep 27, 2013)

The weather just turned nasty again. Glad I've put them in the stable!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 27, 2013)

Awww so gorgeous! If Ashanti was whiter I'd say you stole my photos!


----------



## Wings (Sep 27, 2013)

LOL! It does look a bit that way



:rofl


----------



## Wings (Sep 27, 2013)

Here's the timeline I worked out from my phone's call log. it shows how quickly things can go insane:

6:47 She starts to push.

6:51 I call the vet to say I had just had a red bag birth but got the filly out safely.

In 4 minutes I got that filly out and breathing. I called when I could safely sit down and watch. She stood shortly after this.

around 7:00 my dad and I moved them into the stable.

7:35 I talked tot he vet about the udder trouble

8:05 I called my mum to tell her the filly had finally drunk, the vet arrived shortly after this.

8:46 Vet leaves, filly has drunk twice more and Ashanti is eating comfortably.

9:40 I check them, filly gets up and drinks again. I turn off the stable lights and leave them to it.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness Bree - well done you - many many congratulations not only on the birth of the little filly, but on your fabuluous efforts to bring her through that trauma alive and in one piece!!








What a cute little girl, keep the pictures coming. Hoping Ashanti continues to improve, bless her!


----------



## Wings (Sep 27, 2013)

Just been out to see them since Hansel thought we should start the day super early. Both are bright and happy! Ashanti's having a small breakfast just to keep her whole system moving along nicely and the filly bounded up for some scratches. Nice to have some foal smooches since Legacy is such a snob


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 27, 2013)

Oooooooooooo foal smooches are just soooooooooooooooo fabulous!! Almost as wonderful as puppy breath - before puppy gets old enough to poke it's nose where it shouldn't go of course!

Glad that Ashanti is feeling better too!


----------



## Wings (Sep 27, 2013)

Have you seen the size of Hansel's nose? It's always been where it shouldn't



:rofl

Ashanti's being spoiled with a small amount of lucerne chaff and molasses. Normally a no no for her! But she'll be fine with a few small meals of it and she's enjoying the treat





The weather is still a bit horrid this morning but the worst of the rain has blown over, as long as things keep picking up I'll put them back out in the foal group at lunchtime. Tomorrow is supposed to be nice and sunny but the next day raining again so it will be good for the filly to get used to the outside world before then.

Still working on a name, I have a short list but it's hard to pick. I never even thought about names for Ashanti's bub as it always felt like bad luck!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 27, 2013)

Glad their both doing well still. I'm sure you'll find a well suited name given this experience. Surely you have dry pictures by now





I think your weather has wandered up. No gales but it is cloudy and threatening to drizzle.


----------



## Wings (Sep 27, 2013)

She's dry, but in the stable so as soon as I go in I have a very happy filly attached to me



I'm like her second mum apparently, the one that doesn't make milk but can do those really nice scratches! Ashanti might just have to share


----------



## countrymini (Sep 27, 2013)

Too cute!


----------



##  (Sep 28, 2013)

What words can I even express to thank you for being such a quick thinker in every regard....to bring that little one safely to the world, and be there for Ashanit as well. Well done....fabulous work....OMG! There are no words to describe it!

Congratulations on that precious little one. She deserves a name with this kind of special love attached to it. She wouldn't be here without you, and neither would Ashanti. She is just beautiful, and I wish I could just give you a big hug and say well done YOU!

Now, I'm going to try and think up some clever names ! Have you had any inklings by watching this little girl, as to what she should be named? That "gift of life" that you gave her should not go unrewarded.


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 28, 2013)

wow, I start a new job and don't get on here much and look, you became the HERO!! In fair weather and foul.

She is a cutie and Ilove that she gives you smootchies! Wish mine did that more often! So is she a smoky black? or what color? Didn't look like I saw any white markings...

Those trees - woof! What a storm... Is there a celtic word (s) that describes a storm & joy of life in a word or two - female type? Hmmm???


----------



## Wings (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm not used to being the hero, most people usually want to cast me as the villain



:rofl

I can't put enough credit on having the right information, most of what I know about red bags didn't just come from books it came from breeders. If I hadn't had that info then my filly would have had no chance.

She has a name now



her full name is still eluding me but she's decided to be Freyja.

Freyja joined the broodmare group this morning. As you can see she was very distressed about me carrying her:









Twinkles and Belle were very excited to meet her again:




They both met her at her birth but I drove them back to give Ashanti some space.

Tinker watched his little fighter of a daughter:




(Isn't he looking amazing? He has a professional photo shoot coming up!)

Legacy was, well he's a pretty chilled dude. less of a lunatic then his sister


----------



## Wings (Sep 29, 2013)

Back to Freyja






She loves being outside!










And back to Legacy...... or are we











As to colour now that she's out in the sun I'm leaning towards smokey black? But that might be my wishful thinking so thoughts are welcome! I'll probably end out testing her.


----------



## countrymini (Sep 29, 2013)

Cuteness overload!


----------



##  (Sep 29, 2013)

For sure!!!!


----------



## chandab (Sep 29, 2013)

OMG! Very cute.


----------



## Never2Mini (Sep 29, 2013)

What a little doll baby !


----------



## Wings (Sep 29, 2013)

Freyja has her full name now



Marlanoc TB Valfreyja.

I won't get a chance for more photos until later but it's cute watch her and Legacy slowly get closer and closer. Can't wait for them to work out they can actually play together


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 29, 2013)

She certainly not as laid back as her big bro' LOL!! Keep those pics coming - she's an absolute delight!


----------



##  (Sep 29, 2013)

Just a cutie!!!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 29, 2013)

congrats again Bree! so glad you were there to help and saved your precious filly!

gorgeous baby girl! I hope she is a smoky black! that would be icing on the cake!


----------



## Wings (Sep 30, 2013)

She's so active! My mum sat out in the paddock for ages and got some lovely photos of Legacy just chilling (will resize them and post tomorrow) and Freyja is a little black blur



She and Legacy had their first snuffles today, very cute



:wub

Twinkles is wearing her foal alarm. Her udder is feeling firm, knowing her she could put more in it, and the liquid is clear and slightly sticky. So she should have more time. But her vulva is getting quite relaxed and under the torch light looked quite pink. Throw in the horrid gale force winds (again!) and potential hail storm I thought I better be safe then sorry and put the alarm on.

Based on her breeding dates she is in the due time now I saw her bred on a day that would make her due date the 1st but given when she started acting in heat and Pallidon's "eagerness" we could be on day 330 already... we could be past it! She's also been a bit hormonal at both foalings which could have sped her up, she wouldn't be the first mare to go early thanks to the other girls.


----------



##  (Sep 30, 2013)

Can't wait. Sounds like we're getting ready for another announcement very soon!!! YEAH!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats on such a great start Bree


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 30, 2013)

Good luck with Twinkles - hoping that bad weather holds off for you and her!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 30, 2013)

The weather is TERRIBLE. Massive winds and lots of rain blowing in, we're under another severe weather warning for the area same as when the trees went down. And we're expecting thunder

So OF COURSE Twinkles has had me up every hour to check on her, she's filled that udder to bursting (no wax yet though) and probably ruined my sleep more in one night then Ashanti and Rivain combined did in one week!

I'm not sure I've responded to so many false alarms thinking "don't be foaling, don't be foaling." Thankfully nothing yet.

The weather is supposed to clear by this afternoon or as the weather people say "become isolated during the afternoon and clear over the evening."

Tomorrow we're back to horrid wind with "scattered showers" over the day and more thunderstorms during the night.

Did anyone else spot the nice little foaling bracket? I'm sure Twinkles knows, she's always gone in between two storms.

If she doesn't go then she'll have to wait for Friday when it all clears again.


----------



## countrymini (Sep 30, 2013)

So apart from a bay, what other possible colours can come out of this match.


----------



## Wings (Sep 30, 2013)

Well breaking it down to be as exact as possible:

Pallidon has two red genes, agouti status unknown and a single cream.

Twinkles has unknown red and a single agouti. She's registered as buckskin and doe shave some of the visual look of a burnt buckskin (bucky with sooty) but her pedigree and progeny don't line up with that. I now think she is a dark bay with the pangare modifier (what you see on Exmoor ponies.) She's passed this on to both Derby and Sterling and at least one of her previous foals.

So putting it all together again. We'll assume Pallidon has no agouti and that Twinkles has no red:

25% Smokey Black

25% Black

25% Buckskin

25% Bay

If Twinkles has a sneaky red gene:

25% Palomino

25% Chestnut

12.5% Smokey Black

12.5% Black

12.5% Buckskin

12.5% Bay

If Palli has an agouti gene then it drives up the chances of bay/buckskin.

I haven't tested anyone, this is all based on accurate pedigree colours and progeny.

Twinky has milk flecks now, the liquid is cloudy and is easily expressed from her udder.


----------



## Wings (Sep 30, 2013)

*SHE HAS WAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ok it's itty bitty drops of it, but it's definitely wax and not that funny white dot you get sometimes, if I clear it I just have to give the teat the littlest squeeze and I get liquid. SO it's starter wax





Looks like I'm not sleeping tonight. Didn't sleep last night either. But who needs sleep!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 30, 2013)

So basically we'll be getting another bay



Cant wait to see the FILLY she gives you.

I'm so glad you told me about the pangare modifier. Wazza has it and I never knew what it was called but figured out it wasn't part of his main colour. Liquorice is getting the same around her nose and eyes, so cute, but is brown not fair like Wazza's is.

I've attached these photos so you can see what I mean and if this ISN'T Pangare modifier at work let me know.







Maybe tonight Twinkles?


----------



## Wings (Sep 30, 2013)

Liquorice might just be doing that funny foal colouring? Wazza could have it... or it could be that appie gene at work again





Exmoors show pangare off the best, how much does this look like an extreme version of Twinkles' colouring?




You can see it very minimally on Derby here at 3 days old:




And Sterling at a day old:


----------



## Wings (Oct 1, 2013)

*REAL WAX! She has REAL WAX NOW!*


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 1, 2013)

Yey! Come on Twinkles!! Prayers for a safe foaling.


----------



## countrymini (Oct 1, 2013)

Hows she going?


----------



## Wings (Oct 1, 2013)

Just been out with her, she's in complete textbook about to drop condition.

Belly is a perfect v after that last rolling session, udder is hard and warm with little wax drops, her back end is soft and relaxed, her vulva is so relaxed you could post a letter in it



and has a good deep colour.

I'd be so very surprised if she doesn't go tonight. I'll also be so sleep deprived that everyone will be avoiding me like the plague!


----------



## countrymini (Oct 1, 2013)

Exciting! Hope she continues the textbook rules and baby comes out safely for you.


----------



##  (Oct 1, 2013)

Safe foaling!!! Very exciting! Come on and foal before I go to work, so I can see this new little one!!!


----------



## Wings (Oct 1, 2013)

It's here, classic Twinkles super speed foaling. She passed the placenta so quickly it tore and we were a bit worried about retained placenta so the lovely vet came for a visit. She's all clear thankfully.

And she's had.

a

BAY

COLT!


----------



## happy appy (Oct 1, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## chandab (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah! Congrats! Now hurry up with the pictures.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 1, 2013)

Way to go Twinkles!!








Many congrats on another successful birth Bree - Pics asap please.


----------



## Wings (Oct 1, 2013)

Ooops! Thought I posted this one last night. Shows you how tired I am



I've had about 6 hours sleep in the past 49 hours now... so still got to catch up!




Totally solid bay.

Nearly stuck him back in so she could work on the paint job. Then when the vet arrived and we changed the clamp on his umbilical cord (I had to cut it) I suggested we clamp the boy bits and turn him into a girl


----------



## countrymini (Oct 1, 2013)

Congrats!!!

This is tooo funny! Twinkles - bay colt factory



At least their super cute


----------



##  (Oct 1, 2013)

He's a cute little one for sure!! And leave those special little boy parts alone! You better be careful -- those bays can be gorgeous, and you might just be looking at another show horse!!


----------



## Wings (Oct 1, 2013)

I have to forgive him first



:rofl

Although wouldn't he and Sterling make a nice harness team?

Trying to work out if he should have a star/moon based name like Sterling or something different.


----------



## Wings (Oct 2, 2013)

Well I've named him Marlanoc SP Jörmungandr. Not sure if I'll leave the r on the end or not though since it's silent... and everyone will probably say the J as a J instead of a Y but I'm sleep deprived and he is a bay colt so



:rofl

Choosing between Jory or Jorgi for paddock name.

Weather is disgusting, glad I left them in the stable even though the morning was almost alright! Feel a bit sorry for the builders who are finishing up their last project around here, one I had to beg for! It's a bit of "bling" for the property, a nice wooden gate with a stone wall either side right where our 1km driveway becomes the house and stable yard. It's practical use is so if a horse get loose I won't be following them 1km down the driveway and hoping the front gate is shut for once



Should look brilliant when it's all finished.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 2, 2013)

Poor little boy! If you dont stop making unkind comments about his boy 'bits' and his colour he is going to grow up with a very bad inferiority complex!! Leave him alone poor chap, he's beautiful and there is seriously nothing to beat a true mahogany bay!

Dont forget that we will want pics of your new posh gateway once it is finished.


----------



## Never2Mini (Oct 2, 2013)

Congrats !! Bay is one of my favorite colors..


----------



## Wings (Oct 2, 2013)

Broodmare update:

Kalari looks fantastic!




Belle should be due on the 17th, no udder development at all yet. Beginning to wonder if she's just FAT again...


----------



## Wings (Oct 2, 2013)

Everyone is smitten with Legacy, I think that glorious coat has tendency to distract people!




This one cracks me up:













And just in case you were wondering why he is so much sweeter then Lyric...




Don't worry, we're talking about LYRIC. Just because Legacy is sweeter doesn't mean he isn't cheeky


----------



## Wings (Oct 2, 2013)

Freyja is much harder to get photos of. Mostly I blame the weather but her dark coat doesn't "talk" to the camera the same easy way that Legacy's does. Also she's almost ALWAYS moving!


----------



## Wings (Oct 2, 2013)

And finally Jory



















Isn't he just Sterling all over again? Have told everyone they have one more shot to buy Sterling before I keep them both and use them as a harness team


----------



## chandab (Oct 2, 2013)

Love the pictures.


----------



##  (Oct 2, 2013)

WOW!!!! You actually did a whole roll of pictures! They are all FABULOUS!!!! What a "foal fix" I've had tonight.

They are really each one just beautiful! And you're right about that coat -- he just stands out! But all the babies are just wonderful~!

Can't wait to see what comes next!


----------



## Wings (Oct 2, 2013)

That I owed you all some pics... even though it's totally the weather's fault right now






Got my fingers crossed that the weather clears this afternoon so Twinkles and Jory can leave the stable, poor Miss Twinky is getting a bit upset about still being inside.

Next pics should be of Magni



Hoping to see him next weekend as long as Belle doesn't do anything weird. I'll have people checking in on her and I'll only be gone for the day.


----------



## Wings (Oct 3, 2013)

Ladies I think I have a bridle addiction starting.....

I'm getting this one for Magni when he comes home...




And I purchased this green browband (and saddle blanket. Don't get me started on my saddle blanket addiction!)




And now I've seen this....




I wants it....

On one hand, I can only ride with one bridle at a time.

On the other, I also want to do dressage AND hunt with Magni so I kind of need particular gear





Minis are so much cheaper



:rofl


----------



## chandab (Oct 3, 2013)

Wings said:


> Minis are so much cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


Not necessarily, just think of the equipment you could collect for driving minis; the carts, the harnesses, the whips and so much more and that can all be way more expensive than riding tack.


----------



## Wings (Oct 3, 2013)

chandab said:


> Not necessarily, just think of the equipment you could collect for driving minis; the carts, the harnesses, the whips and so much more and that can all be way more expensive than riding tack.


I'm hoping to start a mini in harness next year........ I'm so doomed aren't I?



:rofl


----------



## countrymini (Oct 4, 2013)

If you can afford it, why not!





You'll have to share photos of him in ALL his bridles when you get them  I can think of loads more gear you MIGHT need but I probably shouldn't encourage you if you're trying to practice self control


----------



##  (Oct 4, 2013)

SELF CONTROL?????? ARE YOU KIDDING ???? This is one girl who is addicted to everything horsey....and we just love it!!

But she's right -- pictures of him are a must in his new "duds". Can't wait, and don't forget your camera when you go visit him!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 4, 2013)

Love love love all the wonderful pics!! Well done and thank you - all we need now is some great ones of Magni.





Interesting (and very attractive) bridles - the second is a nice normal one, the first would put pressure on the poll and nose when you used the reins - do you think you will need more control on Magni when riding him, what do they use for him at the moment?

Enjoy your visit!


----------



## Wings (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah me and self control? Not going to happen



:rofl

Need to smack my friend who brings all this stuff over from Germany, NOT helping my gear addiction!

The first bridle is a really interesting one, it often looks stronger then it is but I've seen a lot of Icey riders using them overseas and a few people over here have tried them out and raved about them. It ends out sitting somewhere between a typical bridle with a cavesson noseband and a typical bridle with a drop. I really like drop nosebands but they are very out of fashion, the bridle becomes a nice compromise and is competition legal over here. Also the way it is shaped really helps with fitting it to a non standard sized horse head. Icey's seem to confuse some of the regular sizing



Of course knowing my luck Magni will be one of the few horses that hates it and I'll be back to the drawing board! He is currently in a drop though so hopefully it feels similar.

Second bridle I'm just in love with


----------



## countrymini (Oct 4, 2013)

I need to get me a big horse! I'm a bit like you, haven't ridden for years and too scared to re teach myself, but you're purchase plan has worked out really well. Maybe I need to do the same


----------



## Wings (Oct 4, 2013)

You should!

I adore my minis but I really did miss riding. I've got so many options with Magni that you simply can't get with our beloved shorties! And me with my love of being insanely busy can't wait to explore them


----------



##  (Oct 5, 2013)

You've actually got me thinking about riding again, but SSssshhhhhhhhh -- my kids would have a FIT !!!!!! My kids made me sell all my Peruvian Pasos, after my first and last accident on a horse. A new mare I had just purchased and was riding for the first time, got spooked by a girl that was out riding with a friend and I on my friend's horse, got off and started beating the horse in the face with her crop. She was standing on my right, and made my new mare go head-shy and up and over! Put me on the ground, knocked me unconscious, and broke one of my hands in multiple places that had to be put back together with pins and plates.

My wonderful children said I was getting too old to heal well, and I must sell the horses, if I wanted to be around for the grandkids they were planning at the time. STUPID ME, I listened to them, and sold out my breeding herd. WHAT A DUNCE! I'd never been thrown before, never had an accident or even anything close, but with my "herd" of offspring all conspiring together, I gave in.

But I surprised them -- got many more little ones and I got satisfaction I had them beat -- since what could they complain about -- I wasn't riding anymore!


----------



## Wings (Oct 5, 2013)

Ouch, sounds like a messy fall



I can understand their concern but I do find it hard when families put pressure on a rider, I've been lucky that mine is open to the risks I choose to take on horseback. The most recent horse related injury that happened in my circle of friends was with a mini in harness... and before that a mini being clipped!

I just reached a point where the fear of getting hurt was outweighed by the desperate need to get back in the saddle, it's like an addiction





I feel good with Magni though, someone described the Icelandic Horse as one that is with you when you mount. That makes sense to me, they stay with you. They may not be perfect every time (especially when young!) and they may be powerful but they want to work as part of the team. You just can't beat that sort of attitude 

Go on, go for a good trail ride


----------



##  (Oct 5, 2013)

I agree. It wasn't fear that caused me to sell my Peruvians, just an attempt to keep the peace within my large "human" herd. My parents always understood my need for owning horses, but none of my children ever got the "addiction" to horses, so my support for my Arabian, Peruvian Pasos and my miniatures always came from my parents. When my dad died, my sons tried to take over the "care and feeding" of mom, which I quickly put an end to. But I do strive to keep the peace.

Just recently my youngest son (one of the twins -- 33 yo) told me I should buy myself another riding horse, as he knew it was "in my soul" and told me to ignore his siblings. That's the first time any of my children has even brought up my owning another riding horse. The other 2 boys "jumped him" and asked him if he was out of his mind? But he stood his ground for me, and said at this point she should do what makes her happy -- not just make us happy. So, I've been seriously thinking about it again.

Trouble is, where I live there are no good trails to ride, and very few places to actually ride at all. I hate riding along the highways, but with so many ranches and farms around almost everything is fenced, so there is no way to go for just a nice ride. So, I'm still thinking about it. I miss the good old days when I was young and had 100 acre farm to ride in, and lots of unfenced land around to just piddle away the hours on horseback. That was a lifetime ago, I guess, but the memories are still good -- just hard to make the same type of new ones with no where to just go ride.....


----------



## Wings (Oct 6, 2013)

Find yourself a nice little gaited horse





Would any of your neighbours let you ride on their land? I keep trying to catch my new neighbour to see if he'll let me do it, would give me an extra 100 acres of riding if he does



Do you have any local trail riding clubs? There are a few around here but I've opted for the hunt club instead



Magni and I want a FAST trail ride with jumps and dogs, LOL!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh Diane, I hope you find a way to make your dream come true. I often think that I would love to ride again - a nice quiet but free moving cob would suit me just fine - and I do have miles and miles of forestry to ride around on my doorstep, but my old damaged knees do cause me trouble - cannot mount from the ground and then seize up the longer I'm in the saddle so getting off is also a bit of a problem! - which therefore makes it difficult when on long rides to pop off behind a suitable bush when nature 'calls', as it always seems to at awkward moments!! My last 'biggy' was a 16.3hh ex hunter/event horse and he was well used to me dropping from his back into an untidy heap on the floor beside him when 'dismounting' and then kindly positioned himself while I climbed a suitable bank or useful field gate to put me on a level to climb back on again, bless him!





Still, I'm tempted!


----------



##  (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes, I too admit I can't mount from the ground anymore either and haven't been able to for more than a decade. In the past, I always used an old set of metal stairs which my Peruvian's got accustomed to standing next to so I could mount. Luckily for me, the Peruvian's are a bit closer to the ground than your last 'biggy' -- LOL! They were always very nice to come close to any fence I could climb and mount from either side if I had to do my 'nature" calls and the stairs were far away!

Unfortunately, where I live is mostly Quarter Horse and Cattle Ranches or Orange Groves, so everything fenced off to keep the bulls inside or the fruit protected. So, no one owns any just 'free' land I can ride on without having to jump fences and pray no bull comes after me! It's really 'cowboy' country, so no trail clubs -- just hard working cowboys taking care of massive herds of cows. We still have 2 'sanctioned' rodeos a year in this small town -- home of the 1st Florida Rodeo that has continued for decades. Most people don't ride for just pleasure -- they are working cows or horse herds. The few people you do see 'out for a ride' are usually riding down the wide shoulders of the highway roads. Where I used to live (about an hour away) you could ride through miles of scrub land owned by the Air Force and open to the public for riding, fishing, camping, etc. But no such luck here in this little town. And, as much as the Orange Groves would be quiet riding during non-harvesting seasons, it is against the law to trespass on grove property.

So, I just dream!


----------



## Wings (Oct 6, 2013)

If it makes you both feel better I don't mount from the ground either... not even on Magni if there is a mounting block handy!

My riding school even insists on using them.

Clearly you both need to chuck one of the shorties in harness


----------



##  (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## cassie (Oct 8, 2013)

loove all your pictures Bree! and little Legacy! well he is just stunning!!!!!! you must have been so thrilled when he arrived in the world!!

as you are with all your babies of course lol.

all this talk of horse riding wish I could go home right now and jump on Smartie... really need to get some lessons though to help build up my confidence like Bree has done. I can ride but I have never had actual lessons besides vaulting when i was 6 lol.

can't wait to see Kalari's baby!!!




:drool



:drool


----------



## Wings (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm infecting you all!!!!! And it's brilliant



:rofl

See if you can find an instructor that will do lunge and no stirrup work. Fantastic for confidence and balance! I lost one of my stirrups while cantering at my last lesson and my instructor didn't even notice. I did tell her that if she hadn't called for a trot I was going to kick the other stirrup away and just go without them


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 18, 2013)

Am just beginning to get a little worried about you Bree (more than a little worried actually!). There has been no updated news for a long time and now we are getting news of fires sweeping certain areas in Aussieland. We really need to hear that all is well with you and the fur kids please.


----------



##  (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello out there.........???????


----------



## Wings (Oct 19, 2013)

Sorry guys. My internet has been playing up and I'm having trouble even using facebook let alone most forums.

Thought I better check in on my phone and let you know we're all fine down here. The fires are up in NSW. SO far all my friends up there are safely out of reach. Hansel's breeder is the closest but still safe.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 20, 2013)

That's ok Bree - it's just that we get worried at times. Computers are such pains, I've been fighting mine for the past few weeks, fingers crossed that it seems to be working better at the moment but I'm still not sure why! LOL!!

Any news about Cassie or Hayley? Hope Hansel's breeder stays safe.


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2013)

Seems like this must be the 'year' for computer problems. Mine is slowly dying and limping along. Just waiting on the new one to arrive. Sometimes all I can do is 'read' but then I can post, I try.

So glad you are safe and your friends also~!!


----------



## countrymini (Oct 20, 2013)

We had a bit of fire up here but nothing on what is going on down near Sydney. Cassie has posted photos of the smoke at a distance so I'm hoping she's not close enough to be effected.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know you are ok Hayley (Cassie too). Please keep yourselves safe, it sounds horrendous over there.


----------



## Wings (Oct 22, 2013)

Cassie has taken in Wade (Suzie's new bf) to keep him out of range of the fires so she's safe





Kalari has wax!

It's drizzley, rainy weather but nothing too nasty. I have the stable ready if they need it.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 22, 2013)

WAX!!








Praying for a safe foaling!


----------



##  (Oct 22, 2013)

Hand clapping here for WAX!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 22, 2013)

Any news yet????????????????????


----------



## Wings (Oct 22, 2013)

Safe and sound on the ground!





Kalari foaled last night in the middle of a massive thunderstorm and just decided not to set the alarm off. I found them a few minutes after foaling thanks to my regular checks with foal already standing.

She passed the placenta while I went to get my father to help move them into the stable (normally I call him but foal was fine and the rain made it impossible to hear.)

Brought them in and bubs took awhile to work out this whole drinking thing.... mostly because the foal didn't want any help! And just wanted to play!

Not telling gender or colour until I get some dry photos, just to be mean


----------



## Wings (Oct 22, 2013)

Have a teaser photo


----------



## countrymini (Oct 22, 2013)

Such a cute little bottom!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 23, 2013)

You are a meanie!! But MANY CONGRATS anyway - pinto filly????


----------



## atotton (Oct 23, 2013)

Congrats, can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 23, 2013)

PICS!! PICS!! PICS!! PICS!! PICS!! PICS!! Can you tell I'm getting impatient for PICTURES!!


----------



## Wings (Oct 23, 2013)

Say hi to my new baby GIRL!

Marlanoc TWL From Russia With Love










She won't hold still for better photos and it's still cold and gross outside. Calling her Tatiana for short and Tania short for that but I mostly seem to stick to the longer version. Totally smitten with this darling, she's everything I could have hoped for!

Guess I'll have to go and buy her daddy


----------



## atotton (Oct 23, 2013)

She so cute.




Love her little white bum.


----------



## Wings (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## AnnaC (Oct 24, 2013)

No wonder you are in love!! She is gorgeous and I love those markings, just perfect!! Many congrats again.





As for buying Daddy -


----------



## Wings (Oct 24, 2013)

AnnaC said:


> As for buying Daddy -


That's everyone's opinion.... and I was trying so hard to be good!


----------



##  (Oct 25, 2013)

I second the 'buying daddy' !!! Those markings are just PERFECT!! She's absolutely stunning -- and will certainly catch eyes!!

This was delightful to see. I'm in Texas visiting Katy and the grandkids, and didn't have much access to a computer until today, so I'm so in LOVE with this pretty little girl!!

LOTS more pictures required, with the appropriate updates of the other little beauties!!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh Diane - hope you are having a wonderful time - bet you are loving every minute of it. Say Hi to them from me please.


----------



## Wings (Oct 25, 2013)

Hope you are having a fantastic time Diane! I did wonder where you were when I voiced my thoughts on buying another spotty one and you didn't magically appear and insist on it








I think we are generally leaning towards a big yes, he'd go beautifully over any daughters I get by Shadowfax!

Soon as it dries out I'll be getting more photos of everyone. Typical Australia, poor NSW is struggling with fires while just a little south of them we might need to build boats to do the evening feeds! Tatiana certainly picked some horrid weather to arrive in.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 27, 2013)

Hope your weather has improved Bree as we need more pictures!!





Talking of weather, I just want to say that apparently we have the storm of the century heading our way tonight - I think you can see it if you get a glimpse of a world weather map? More or less hurriane force winds are due just like those we had way back in 1987 when the Southern half of England suffered such damage. I have hated strong winds since that day - and guess what? That previous storm was on the Sunday night of October 27th and here in the UK it is Sunday the 27th - talk about history repeating itself!! Last time it took us 5 hours to chainsaw our way out of our drive, we'll see what tomorrow morning brings, but the chainsaw is loaded and ready to go!! We've battened down the hatches so to speak and made everything as safe as we can, mobiles charged up, and candles and torches at the ready!

As we will obviously lose power and phone lines, I may be 'off line' for a while - just wanted you to know so you dont worry if I stop posting. It is supposed to hit us after midnight, but it has just started raining and the wind is already increasing (it's 8pm here). Roll on tomorrow when, hopefully, it will have passed over us without too much harm.





Keep your fingers crossed for us - we are not used to this sort of weather here in the UK.


----------



## Wings (Oct 27, 2013)

I'll keep everything crossed that history doesn't repeat itself completely! Let us know when you guys are safe


----------



## countrymini (Oct 27, 2013)

Just saw the weather report on the news here. Stay safe over there!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 28, 2013)

Well it missed us - by about 20 miles! Winds of up to 100 mph + recorded over the south of England and in the English channel so the actual storm 'dropped' a little further south than expected - so glad that we are no longer living along that south coast! But some of the pictures coming through are pretty horrific - will be trying to make contact with friends and family living down south later.

Now I'm saying prayers for the folks living in Holland, Denmark and Finland etc as the storm is virtually on their doorstep.

Thank you for your thoughts my friends.


----------



## Wings (Oct 28, 2013)

Glad the power of the forum can bend storms around it's members





Sounds like it was a real bad one though


----------



## Wings (Nov 3, 2013)

Let's see if the forum is letting me upload pictures again....




Yay it is! Sorry about the silence guys but I've been getting a really annoying error where I write my post, upload my pictures but when I go to put it all up on the thread the internet has a tantrum and I lose it all. NOT FUN.

Pictured above is Twinkles and her two beautiful boys. Her evil boy is moving in soon so maybe I'll get the family shot without even having to catch them all?

Anyway I'll try and upload some foal pics.


----------



## Wings (Nov 3, 2013)

It's hard work being a foal...




"Let me demonstrate my brotherly love by biting you on the face!"




"Look deep into my eyes.... now. Tell me how pretty I am!"




This girl was born to strut!


----------



## Wings (Nov 3, 2013)

Also I gave in... Trouble is joining the family!!!


----------



## cassie (Nov 4, 2013)

congrats Bree so very very exciting! and I love your new little girl! <3 just lovely! 
oh Anna, I am so very glad that you guys weren't in the midst of that horrible storm, it was all over our news how absolutely horrible!!!

hope you had a lovely time in Texas Diane!


----------



##  (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm very excited about 'Trouble' joining the family!!! I just can't wait to see what's coming!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 4, 2013)

Big WELCOME to Trouble!!








The babies look fabulous Bree - glad your computer (and LB) let you post at last! What news about the other pregnant ladies?


----------



## Wings (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm not talking to the Bellephant.... she's got until the end of the month (or Palli's gelding, whatever comes first) to do something or I'm getting the vet to take a look. Need to know if she's pregnant or just fat. She's out with Kalari, Tatiana and Spesh at the moment.


----------



## countrymini (Nov 4, 2013)

Awesome news! Saw your post the other day on facebook and thought I hate you, but I've gotten over it and can't wait to see more of his babies. Alto I'm thinking I should probably quit this site, its making me forget all the sleepless nights and making me feel like getting Sweety in foal again! Bad bad bad. It doesn't really help when Wazza's new owner will give me free covers and Margo lives only 20mins away with her Apoco D and Shiney boys!


----------



## Wings (Nov 4, 2013)

You should thank me for taking him out of your state and removing some temptation






I'm so excited about adding him! Both his parents are National winners, and his sire Apoco-D Double Trouble is one of the biggest home grown names AND a Trios Night Ryder grandson. His mother is also a Harris Polka Dot daughter, I've been wanting that line for ages and just couldn't find the right horse.

I wonder if I should tell the other news since you just got over hating me ...........


----------



## countrymini (Nov 5, 2013)

NO tell me now while the pain is still fresh


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 5, 2013)

We simply cannot allow you to have any more secrets - not fair and extremely unkind!! TELL ALL IMMEDIATELY!!


----------



## countrymini (Nov 5, 2013)

Ha, just saw it on fb. How even more awesome! I won't tell on here, I know you like to cause pain


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 5, 2013)

Just scrolled back to the previous page - go for it Hayley, you know how much you enjoyed chatting to us during that looooooooooooong wait!! LOL!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 5, 2013)

Have I ever shown you guys photos of Spesh's family?

I've always been particularly fond of one of his maternal half sister's "Mirrindel Kirra," she's his double!




I'll give you the LONG version of the story since I'm pretty sure you'll all enjoy it





Spesh's breeders borrowed a beautiful, but over height mare "Zeta." She arrived pregnant to "who knows what" and delivered a filly they named Kirra. Zeta was then bred to one of their resident stallions and produced the lovely Something Special who was sadly retaining a bit of the plumbing making him useless as a colt. Zeta's owners then took her back and there were no more foals.

I met Spesh at my first State show. He was very much NOT typical of what was around at the time but I was smitten. He also stole the show, winning almost everything he was able to.

I met Kirra when I was buying him and was struck at the resemblance. I also fell in love, how could you not when they look so similar?

Fast forward to me being lucky enough to not only own Spesh but take him to Nationals where his breeder tells me that they've finally been able to purchase Zeta and two of her daughters! Zeta, Spotzee and Taffzee arrived (scroll down for pics of Zeta and Spotzee http://www.mirrindel.com/Mares.html)

Never thought any of them, let alone Kirra, would EVER be for sale but the stud decided to let her and one of her half sisters Taffzee go and retain Spotzee and Zeta. But it was an auction and I had no money.

So I gave up after a lot of scheming and some crying... until while talking to Shadowfax's owner found out she was planning to bid on both mares and I could have Kirra for a season. Better then nothing!

Then Kirra has an allergic reaction to something the day before the auction and swelled up, she was pulled out with the option of private sale later.

On the day of the auction my friend won Taffzee!

The next day she was offered Kirra but the asking price was too high after winning Taff. I'm also utterly broke after purchasing Trouble, I called my mum to get it all off my chest... and she and my grandparents bought her for me.

I love my horses as you all know but Kirra is a dream mare! And she's mine!



:wub


----------



## countrymini (Nov 5, 2013)

She is just too lovely. As are your family!


----------



## Wings (Nov 5, 2013)

My grandmother has decided that Kirra is shared between herself, me and my mother



can't thank them enough!

Can't wait to get her home! I'll have to get a pic taken of her Spesh and Taff (who is agisting here to be bred to Shadow.)

Can you imagine the foal she's going to have to Shadow? And then Trouble? She's also a silver bay under the spots.

I'll see if I can get permission to share pics of two of her previous foals, one to a miniature stallion and the other to an Australian Riding Pony.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh my, what a dream of a mare!! Many congratulations to you all!








Cant wait to see to see the pictures.


----------



## Wings (Nov 5, 2013)

I still haven't come down from my excitement high. Was out smooching Spesh this morning and telling him all about how his sister is coming home and that he needed a bath so he would be all pretty



I'm quite giddy!

She's a silver bay so any foals have a 50% chance of silver. So far of her 3 of her 4 foals have been.

With Shadow there's a strong chance of a bay foal (they both are!) 100% of sabino, 100% spots, 50% chance of homozygous spots, 50% tobiano, 50% silver. 100% chance of PERFECTION!



:wub


----------



##  (Nov 6, 2013)

You KNOW I'm very excited!!!! Congratulations and give some big HUGS to those special new 'partners' in SPOTS!!!!

And Hayley, GO FOR IT!!!! Nothing like greeting a precious little one (and I'm guessing she won't 'burn' the next one!) Can't wait to see her give you lots of SPOTS!~!


----------



## Wings (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm going to have the best spotted showjumping team at this rate


----------



##  (Nov 6, 2013)

FOR SURE, AND I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 10, 2013)

Soooooo.... who wants to see Kirra foals?

No one? Ok I'll wait.

Kidding





This is "Mirrindel No Big Deal" by a chestnut appaloosa miniature stallion, he was a weanling here. He was in the Nationals team when Spesh and I went up.




This is "Mirrindel Silk Sensation" by a bay Riding Pony stallion, she's last years foal and pictured as a weanling.


----------



## countrymini (Nov 10, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 10, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



##  (Nov 10, 2013)

Beautiful is right!!!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 14, 2013)

Ok so I know I said I wouldn't talk about the Bellephant but she is driving me nuts! (Well, more nuts then usual



)

I THINK she has started to do something with udder, it's still within the sort of activity that can happen with hormones or spring grass but I'm sure it's gone flabby rather then non existent. The way she is carrying her weight still says baby to all of us, even the non horsey family members (who no longer ask when the fat geldings are due



) are asking when the baby will pop. They didn't ask this last year when she was just fat.

Based on when we saw Tinker breeding her she should have been due last month on the 17th, if he got her next heat cycle she'd be due now which clearly she isn't. I think I took him out of the paddock in March so she could be due any time between now and February.

At the moment she's running with Kalari, Tatiana and Spesh but Shadow arrives early December and needs to get to work so the issue becomes... where to put Belle? I can't leave her with the Spesh and the two boys I'm prepping for an expo because I don't trust boys around foals, I also can't put her out with the full mare group because Painted Lady will steal the foal. She certainly can't be in with any of the stallions.

This mare will be the death of my sanity!!!!

In other news we have had the coldest, wettest November in 20years. Seriously not fun! All foals seem fine, Freyja hurt her leg but seems to be bouncing back without our help. Magni comes home in time for the expo I'm doing with the minis, Kirra, Taff and TJ (shorter then Trouble and it's his old paddock name) come home in a week and a half. Shadow and Varda arrive early December and I STILL have to go meet the Welsh mare.

Speaking of the expo I need to complete my website updates before then! Don't think all my new photo shoot stuff will be finished in time which kind of sucks.

I'm choosing horse's to take to the Expo, I have a stall both days for a horse with me in front of it. Each day I get to take that horse out and talk about how awesome minis are. Saturday night I have the breed parade and Sunday I have a performance demo.

So my current thoughts are to take TJ for breed parade, Derby & Sterling or Derby & Drifter for demo along with Spesh for a liberty demo.

Oh yeah and I have to make my jumps to take since I can't borrow anyone's. And the Expo is in a month.

Busy, busy, busy! And wow I really wish I hadn't listed it all like that. Now I think I'm freaking out



:rofl Also Expo date? yeah, that's Belle's next due date


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 15, 2013)

WOW!! I'm having a problem getting my head round all that you will be doing over the next month - cant imagine how you feel!!

All I can say is GOOD LUCK!! And as for Belle - come on girl, show us that baby!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm kidnapping my cousin/website girl for the weekend. I'll give her all the updates and then she can so them on Sunday while she babysits Hansel for me. Next two weekends I'm working for my mum's drama/dance school since their concert is on and I'm doomed to coordinate backstage.

When she's done them I'll throw the link at you all and beg you to flick through and look for problems


----------



## countrymini (Nov 15, 2013)

Busy busy busy!


----------



##  (Nov 19, 2013)

Can't wait! I've been away without a computer for a week babysitting my grandsons, and could only check in while I'm here at work (being BAD as usual).

WOW! What a busy month, but I can't wait to be told to go 'look for problems' as I just LOVE seeing all the pictures. And how fabulous the Expo should be. Hold together girl! We're all excited to be sharing with you.

Give Bellephant a hug -- even if she is being difficult. We still love her! Tell her the Aunties are looking for a baby....so she BETTER be hiding one for us!


----------



## Wings (Nov 21, 2013)

I went to give her that cuddle (been sick with a cold and haven't had internet for a few days!) but I was too late.

I found this instead.




I think I can forgive her now! Little black colt, calling him Marlanoc TB Bellissimo, "Bello" for short!


----------



##  (Nov 21, 2013)

YEAH!!!!!!! He's beautiful!!! Look at those long legs!!

Now, give her a BIG hug!!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 21, 2013)

First I squirted his stump and gave him an enema (he was a bit bound up) so they HATED me for awhile






Just went back out and had a cuddle with him while he snoozed and Belle let me give her a little hug (big hugs to come when she's feeling a little less foal obsessed!) and a good scratch in her favourite spots.

They also inspired one of the QH mares so I got to foal her down as well! She probably would have been fine on her own but I gave her a little help while she squeezed the front end out. HUGE filly!

Bello first though










This is the older QH foal, I ride his grandmother sometimes so the mare is a fav of mine, her paddock name is "Diva" so I call him "Rockstar" while the owner takes 6 months to a year naming him properly LOL He never minds.




This is the new filly!


----------



## chandab (Nov 21, 2013)

The new additions are both very cute, love little Bello.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh many congrats Bree!! Well done Belle, what a gorgeous little (or not so little) colt - BIG hugs coming your way very soon!!





Love that QH filly too Bree.


----------



## countrymini (Nov 22, 2013)

What a sneaky little arrival. Must get that from his mother!

Congratulations, what a cutie!


----------



##  (Nov 22, 2013)

Just gorgeous arrivals -- ALL of them! Congratulations -- you make me drool !! LOL


----------



## Wings (Nov 22, 2013)

Drool is always a good response


----------



## Wings (Dec 9, 2013)

OMG I can't believe how exhausted I am!!

So I picked up the stunning TJ along with Kirra and Taff 2 weeks ago... and around the same time Spesh injured himself and was not going to be better in time to be my liberty horse





So I had the insane idea to train TJ for it instead.

Less then a week out I clipped Drift and Derby.... and found Derby had lice. SO ran around like a lunatic checking everyone and thankfully it was just him.

Just because I didn't feel busy enough (haha!) I brought up all the colts because Red and Thor didn't seem to be picking up like they should. So a big clear out worming schedule for that herd began.

The next day I decided to start working with the rescue ponies. Now they hate me.

Magni and Ullinn arrived home on Friday and then I spent the rest of the day helping set up for the Expo.

Saturday morning was an early start only to find that in the night Drifter had gone at Dreamy (who was going to be my Day 1 breed stall horse) and she had a big gash in her head. So treated her and grabbed Palli out of the yard with NO prep at all, hosed him down and took him instead





Day 2 was for Derby, Drifter and TJ. They were gems! And TJ did a fantastic first liberty run and best of all came right back to me at the end.





Today was spent recovering and sulking about not being able to ride thanks to the rain.

Tomorrow Shadow, Varda and an agistment mare all arrive.

And I STILL need to go and meet my friend's little welsh pony.





No new pics because not only have I been running around like a lunatic but the camera battery is dead


----------



##  (Dec 9, 2013)

Your energy continues to be an inspiration to us all! WHEW!

How is Splesh doing?? Gotta' check on those SPOTS! LOL


----------



## Wings (Dec 10, 2013)

Spesh is still feeling sore and sorry for himself, there's still stiffness in his walk but he does choose to go into a slow trot if Lyric leaves him behind. I've put them back out with the mare group, Lyric can burn off her energy with the younger horses and Spesh will have more company. He's still a bit fat but I am rather literally out of space now so the group is probably the best arrangement.

If he is still stiff in the new year I'll look at getting some chrio or massage work done on him. Doesn't help that he is a giant baby and sulks over the slightest ouchy!

Now if only the weather would clear so I can RIDE. Not supposed to climb on for the first time without some support since he hasn't been out in awhile. I'm thinking massive windy day is not a smart idea



Still tempted of course


----------



##  (Dec 10, 2013)

You're a better person than I being 'smart'. I know I couldn't wait, if it were me regardless of what I was told! LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 10, 2013)

Windy days can be a bit 'enlivenng'! LOL!! Be careful, however much you are keen to get aboard, do remember all those other little chips that need you to be in good health!





By the way have you got any of that energy to spare - I could do with some? Oh and haven't we still got someone to foal yet?


----------



## Wings (Dec 10, 2013)

Nope we are all foaled safely since Bello arrived



I get to sit back and enjoy watching my friend's foals arrive safely now!

Resisting the urge to climb on... barely. Doesn't help that Dreamy and Beauty are in my shooting area so I don't have that to distract me. Although if the vet gives Dreamy the all clear then I'll turn them back out in the group.


----------



## Wings (Dec 24, 2013)

Have a wonderful holiday filled with great food and amazing people



Cya all in 2014!


----------



##  (Dec 24, 2013)

LOVE it!!

Merry Christmas to ALL!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 25, 2013)

Christmas Day has arrived here in the UK so MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone and a Happy, Peaceful and Prosperous New Year to you all!


----------



##  (Dec 25, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!!!!!!!! Hope every one had a blessed day, and wishing everyone a very special new year!!! Don't forget to HUG those little mommies-to-be!!!


----------

